# A "character driven" FR campaign.



## Ion (Nov 22, 2005)

So, I kind of feel like DMing something.  I'd like it to be set in the Forgotten Realms.  I hope to find some players who want to have fun, play characters who's goals and aspirations and what not will hopefully take the spotlight.

I'm thinking around level 4 (but I'm still flexible).  I don't have a starting location yet, but hopefully as the characters get created, a logical place to begin adventuring will appear.

When building your characters, feel free to use most any of the WOTC sources (just maybe list them in case I get curious), most third party books will probably be fine too, though run it by me first please.

For stats, we'll use 28 point buy.  but there is a catch;

If you write up a character history, you get an extra 2 points.
If you are able to post some sort of character picture or portrait; and extra 2 points.
If you draw a map of your travels all red dotted line "Indiana Jones" style; 2 more points.
If you come up with a list of fears/phobias/quirks/favorite foods and why; more points.
Really if you come up with anything cool that adds context to your character you get points to a maximum of 36. (though feel free to create as much context as you can!)

That might be all the important stuff I can think of.  If I left something out, let me know.  Feel free to ask questions / toss ideas around, etc.

Rob.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 22, 2005)

Mmmm... sounds really cool actually. 

 Makes me want to make a paladin. 

 That said, until next Monday the vast majority of my time will be taken up with preparing for/ writing an essay, and then I'm headed off for a couple of days to go to a funeral. So not til Wednesday of next week will I really be able to think about this game. 

 Of course, things are slow right now with Thanksgiving coming up and all so maybe that won't matter. If it doesn't, I'll be very happy to play!


----------



## Ion (Nov 22, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> the vast majority of my time will be taken up with preparing for/ writing an essay



 I won't lie... My whole motive for starting this game is to give me something else to think about while studying for finals.

I'm such a poor student 

Our schedule is wholly dependent on how much interest people show, so I sadly don't have much of an answer for you now.  Once it gets going I'm hoping for something near a post/day.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm in for this.   (Sounds like a wonderful idea.  )



			
				Ion said:
			
		

> I don't have a starting location yet, but hopefully as the characters get created, a logical place to begin adventuring will appear.




For me the best location would be Waterdeep but I could work around this...  

I do feel I should warn you that I'm slowed do to my father having surgery last night, he's been in the hospital since last Thursday, but this should be a temporary problem as my dad is making a nice recovery.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 22, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> I won't lie... My whole motive for starting this game is to give me something else to think about while studying for finals.
> 
> I'm such a poor student
> 
> Our schedule is wholly dependent on how much interest people show, so I sadly don't have much of an answer for you now.  Once it gets going I'm hoping for something near a post/day.






 Well, so long as there's no requirement for me to have a character up before Wednesday or Thursday next week, a post per day should be no problem for me. I like fast moving games!

 Still, if you find yourself itching to get started before then, never mind. I won't be heartbroken or anything. But this does sound very promising, so I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2005)

I will check out my third party sources and come up with something to run by you.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 22, 2005)

Third party... oooo...


----------



## Ion (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm glad you folks are liking the idea 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> For me the best location would be Waterdeep but I could work around this...




Why Waterdeep?


----------



## Fenris (Nov 22, 2005)

Alright I'll toss my hat in as well. Since I am going out of town until Sunday, I'll fit right in


----------



## Ion (Nov 22, 2005)

Just so I don't get myself confused.  

Interested People:
(1)Eluvan
(2)Brother Shatterstone
(3)Voadam
(4)Ferrix
(5)Fenris

That's probably just the right amount of players.  Assuming everyone is still interested (once they get back  ) we should be set.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm thinking of either a) a marksman type character who wields a great crossbow (races of stone) or some sort of Lantanese rifle, or b) a wrestler/brawler type, or finally c) a dwarven tank of tanks.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2005)

How much gold?


----------



## Ion (Nov 22, 2005)

at 4th level 5,400gp.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 23, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> Why Waterdeep?




It's a large city and I'm serious contemplating playing a bard that follows Oghma but also Sune and Sharess to lesser extents.  Besides cash flow, I favor a city I see her as having been taken from her forest home at a young age to live with her father.

As for why Waterdeep and not just any large city, Waterdeep has a temple for all of the above and it’s also a city that getting information for isn’t as painful as some other choices would be.


----------



## zevon (Nov 23, 2005)

If you're full, sign me up as an alternate (if you're into that sort of thing).  I'd love character driven stuff and would play anything.


----------



## Ion (Nov 23, 2005)

Nah, I'll take six players.  What sort of idea are you thinking?

Interested People:
(1)Eluvan
(2)Brother Shatterstone
(3)Voadam
(4)Ferrix
(5)Fenris
(6)zevon


----------



## zevon (Nov 23, 2005)

I would like to play either a bard or a rogue I think.....I'd prefer a ranged rogue, but if someone else is going that route, I'd play a bard or a wizard happily.  I'll wait to see what everyone else is interested in playing before I decide....


----------



## Voadam (Nov 23, 2005)

Since you want characters with context I could pull out my eponymous character who has been knocking around since the 2e Fighter's Handbook came out and has been to many worlds including Toril. The campaign he is currently in has stalled but I could easily create a dimensional rift that ties into past events he was involved in to bring him back to the Forgotten Realms. He even has unfinished business there with the elves on Evermeet.

He is currently a 15th level eldritch knight who lost everything but his spell book and is currently fighting a warlock and freed Banewarrens Bane demon (who tricked him and stole his stuff and are doing EVIL things) in a post apocalyptic Greyhawk world.

For this game I would have dimensional rifts that have plagued him in the past taking him from world to world yank him out of his fight and rip out much of his life force and magic, leaving him a rgr 1 wiz 3 with the point buy stats above, again with nothing but his wits, experiences, and a spellbook full of spells he mostly can no longer use.

He won't be optimized for class combos or items, but he will have a ton of history to work off of.

Non-core Stuff included spells from the Books of Eldritch Might (Malhavok), Oriental Adventures (WotC), Tome and Blood (WotC), Relics and Rituals (SSS), and Quintessential Wizard (Mongoose).


----------



## Ion (Nov 23, 2005)

That sounds like it could be cool.  Maybe it's even the Bane demon or warlock who found a way to banish you back through the rifts, or something like that?  (I'm not real familiar with Bane demons, what book are the from?)

Sounds like a neat character, I look forward to hearing more about his story.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 23, 2005)

Voadam the Traveller

medium human Rgr 1/Wiz 3

36 point buy

Str 10 = 16 (+3)
Dex 6 = 14 (+2)
Con 6 = 14 (+2)
Int 10 +1 = 17 (+3)
Wis 0 = 8 (-1)
Cha 4 = 12 (+2)

AC = 12 (+2 dex) 12, 10
HP = 25

BAB +2
Grapple +5
Initiative +2

Attack +5 unarmed strike d3+3
Ranged +4

F +5, R +5(+7?), W +2

Feats: Blindfighting, Education(knowledge planar and arcane), Improved Unarmed Strike, Scribe Scroll, 

Languages: Common, Mongolic, Orcish, Abyssal

Skills:[SBLOCK]
Concentration 7 ranks +3 con = +10
Heal 4 ranks -1 wis = +3
Listen 4 ranks -1 wis = +3
Knowledge arcana 7 ranks +3 int +1 educated = +11
Knowledge dungeoneering 1 ranks +3 int = +4
Knowledge nature 1 ranks +3 int = +4
Knowledge nobility 2 rank +3 int = +5
Knowledge planar 7 ranks +3 int +1 educated = +11
Knowledge religion 2 ranks +3 int = +5
Ride 4 ranks +2 dex = +6
Search 4 ranks +3 int = +7
Spot 4 ranks -1 wis = +3
Survival 4 ranks -1 wis = +3
Swim 4 ranks +3 str = +7
Spellcraft 7 ranks +3 int = +10[/SBLOCK]

Spells 4/3/2

Spells prepared
0 - detect magic x2, light, prestigitation, 
1 - color spray, enlarge person, mage armor, magic missile, 
2 - knock, web,

Spellbook:
[SBLOCK] Level 0
Abjur     	Resistance: Subject gains +1 on saving throws.
Div      	Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft. 
Div        Read Magic: Read scrolls and spellbooks.
Evoc      Light: Object shines like a torch.
Illus	Ghost Sound: Figment sounds.
Necro	Disrupt Undead: Deals 1d6 damage to one undead.
Trans	Mage Hand: 5-pound telekinesis.
Trans	Prestidigitation: Performs minor tricks.
Level 1
Abjur 	Alarm: Wards an area for 2 hours/level.
Abjur	Endure Elements: Exist comfortably in hot or cold environments.
Abjur	Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law: +2 to AC and saves, counter mind control, hedge out 	elementals and outsiders.
Abjur	Shield: Invisible disc gives +4 to AC, blocks magic missiles.
Conj	Mage Armor: Gives subject +4 armor bonus.
Conj	Summon Fish I: Calls fish to you.
Conj	Summon Monster I: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
Div	Anavar’s Anticipated Attack. Next attack against you suffers a –20 penalty.
Div	Comprehend Languages: You understand all spoken and written languages.
Div	       Creature Loresight. Provides detail about a creature touched.
Div	Detect Secret Doors: Reveals hidden doors within 60 ft.
Div	Identify M: Determines properties of magic item.
Div	Object Loresight	Provides detail about an object touched.
Ench	Charm Person: Makes one person your friend.
Evoc	Elemental Burst	Target explodes in a burst of pure element (wood, metal, stone, fire, or water).
Evoc	Lesser Acid Orb	Ranged touch, 1d8 acod damage; +1 orb/two levels above 1st (max +5).
Evoc	Magic Missile: 1d4+1 damage; +1 missile per two levels above 1st (max 5).
Illus	Color Spray: Knocks unconscious, blinds, and/or stuns weak creatures.
Illus	Disguise Self: Changes your appearance.
Illus	Silent Image: Creates minor illusion of your design. 
Trans	Enlarge Person: Humanoid creature doubles in size.
Trans	Expeditious Retreat: Your speed increases by 30 ft.
Trans	Feather Fall: Objects or creatures fall slowly.
Trans	Jump: Subject gets bonus on Jump checks.
Trans	Magic Weapon: Weapon gains +1 bonus.
Level 2
Abjur	Arcane Lock M: Magically locks a portal or chest.
Abjur	Protection from Arrows: Subject immune to most ranged attacks. 
Abjur	Resist Energy: Ignores first 10 (or more) points of damage/attack from specified energy type.
Conj	Acid Arrow: Ranged touch attack; 2d4 damage for 1 round +1 round/three levels.
Conj	Glitterdust: Blinds creatures, outlines invisible creatures.
Conj	Web: Fills 20-ft.-radius spread with sticky spiderwebs.
Div	Locate Object: Senses direction toward object (specific or type).
Div	See Invisibility: Reveals invisible creatures or objects.
Ench	Hideous Laughter: Subject loses actions for 1 round/level.
Evoc	Darkness (Shadowy Illumination): 20-ft. radius of supernatural shadow.
Evoc	Ice Knife: Dagger made of ice inflicts 1d8 damage plus 1d8 cold plus two Dex damage.
Evoc	Scorching Ray: Ranged touch attack deals 4d6 fire damage, +1 ray/four levels (max 3).
Illus	Invisibility: Subject is invisible for 1 min./level or until it attacks.
Illus	Magic Mouth M: Speaks once when triggered.
Necro	Ghoul Touch: Paralyzes one subject, which exudes stench that makes those nearby sickened.
Trans	Bull’s Strength: Subject gains +4 to Str for 1 min./level.
Trans	Cat’s Grace: Subject gains +4 to Dex for 1 min./level.
Trans	Knock: Opens locked or magically sealed door.
Level 3
Abjur	Dispel Magic: Cancels magical spells and effects.
Abjur	Jevicca’s Just Reversal	Reflects Enchantment back at caster.
Abjur	Magic Circle against Chaos/Evil/Good/Law: As protection spells, but 10-ft. radius and 10 min./level.
Abjur	Protection from Energy: Absorb 12 points/level of damage from one kind of energy.
Conj	Dragonskin. +4 natural armor plus elemental resistance 10.
Div	Clairaudience/Clairvoyance: Hear or see at a distance for 1 min./level.
Ench	Heroism: Gives +2 bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks.
Evoc	Lightning Bolt: Electricity deals 1d6/level damage.
Evoc	Magnetism		Draw iron or steel objects to yourself.
Evoc	Steam Breath	1d6 fire damage/level 30 ft. cone.
Illus	Illusory Script M: Only intended reader can decipher.
Illus	Invisibility Sphere: Makes everyone within 10 ft. invisible.
Necro     	Vampiric Touch 	Touch deals 1d6/two caster levels; caster gains damage as 
hp. 
Trans	Extended Charge	Allows the use of a charged item without losing charges.
Trans	Fly: Subject flies at speed of 60 ft.
Trans	Haste: One creature/level moves faster, +1 on attack rolls, AC, and Reflex saves.
Trans	Magic Weapon, Greater: +1/four levels (max +5).
Trans	Shrink Item: Object shrinks to one-sixteenth size.
Trans	Water Breathing: Subjects can breathe underwater.
Level 4
Abjur	Stoneskin M: Ignore 10 points of damage per attack.
Div	Teleport Coordinates Transfer. Information about destination is transferred.
Ench	Charm Monster:Makes monster believe it is your ally.
Evoc	Fire Orb	Ranged touch, 1d6/level max 15d6) points of fire damage divided as you see fit.
Evoc	Greater Mark of Air		Subject flies 40, +2 Dex and other power.
Evoc	Greater Mark of Earth	Subject has DR 10/+1, +2 Strength and other power.
Evoc	Greater Mark of Fire	Subject has fire resistance 20, +2 Dex and other power.
Evoc	Thunderlance	Creates force longspear, 20’ reach, dispels force effects.
Evoc	Wall of Ice: Ice plane creates wall with 15 hp +1/level, or hemisphere can trap creatures inside.
Illus	Illusory Wall: Wall, floor, or ceiling looks real, but anything can pass through.
Illus	Invisibility, Greater: As invisibility, but subject can attack and stay invisible.
Illus	Shadow Conjuration: Mimics conjuration below 4th level, but only 20% real.
Trans	Mnemonic Enhancer F: Prepares extra spells or retains one just cast.
Level 5
Conj	Cloudkill: Kills 3 HD or less; 4–6 HD save or die, 6+ HD take Con damage.
Conj	Summon Monster V: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
Conj	Teleport: 	Instantly transports you as far as 100 miles/level.
Evoc	Cone of Cold: 1d6/level cold damage.
Evoc	Energy Buffer	Absorbs 1d6/level points of damage from one kind of energy.
Evoc	Wall of Force: Wall is immune to damage.
Illus	Dream: 		Sends message to anyone sleeping.
Illus	Seeming 	Changes appearance of one person/two levels.
Illus	Shadow Evocation: Mimics evocation below 5th level, but only 20% real.
Trans	Telekinesis 	Lifts or moves 25 lb./level at long range.
Level 6
Div	Analyze Dweomer F: Reveals magical aspects of subject.
Div	Legend Lore M F: Lets you learn tales about a person, place, or thing.
Div	Teleport Tracer. Destination of teleport is discovered.
Evoc	Chain Lightning: 1d6/level damage; 1 secondary bolt/level each deals half damage.
Evoc	Contingency F: Sets trigger condition for another spell.
Illus	Mislead: Turns you invisible and creates illusory double.
Illus	Shadow Walk: Step into shadow to travel rapidly.
Trans	Control Water: Raises or lowers bodies of water.
Trans	Disintegrate: Makes one creature or object vanish.
Trans	Transformation M: You gain combat bonuses.
Level 7
Conj	Mage’s Magnificent Mansion F: Door leads to extradimensional mansion.
Conj	Summon Monster VII: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
Conj	Teleport, Greater: As teleport, but no range limit and no off-target arrival.
Univ	Limited Wish X: Alters reality—within spell limits.

[/SBLOCK]

Appearance: Tall (6'2'') bearded norseman well muscled hefty man (220 pounds). Piercing cold blue eyes, Brown hair, Shoulder length long hair and thick beard and mustache. Multiple scars from blades, claws, arrows, and other.

Currently wearing a breech cloth and holding a spellbook.

Here's a pretty good portrait, when he was higher level Voadam used to use a lot of spells that put magic runes on his face and hands (greater mark spells) 

http://images.epilogue.net/users/mcarnahan/Sorcerer.jpg

Hitory overview [SBLOCK] Viking warrior background, homeland fell to dragon lord fiend army, fled to new lands learned magic from a drow, went to oriental/mongol land, learned martial arts and studied under a wu jen then mongolic shaman, eventually went spelljamming to multiple worlds (including Toril) gated into a dream world where he became a merchant prince, then back to spelljamming, into Ravenloft, then sucked out of there by vampire theurge major ritual on postapocalyptic Greyhawk banewarrens world where he became a witch, demon, and vampire hunter, and now onto current campaign.[/SBLOCK]

FR history [SBLOCK]spelljammed into Toril at waterdeep, met Blackstaff when arrived, went on adventure across Faerun for Daerlune at request of sister Sune and Lathander priestesses heading into desert defeated blue dragon with elven cleric and knows password to glyphed up hidden treasure hoard he couldn't carry at the time, then agreed to be spy for evermeet elves as spelljammer mercenary, did so, infiltrating scro but never made it back after things went bad there (dream gate and ravenloft intervened).[/SBLOCK]

FR contacts[SBLOCK] Khelben Blackstaff Arunsun, met briefly in Watedeep.
Samantha, priestess of Sune in Daerlune, quested for her, briefly trysted.
Aliantha, priestess of Lathander in Daerlune, quested for her, sister of Samantha.
Agrinja, devil summoning desert shaman of shark totem, he was Voadam's guide in desert.
Zwingli, wizard, adventured with him on Daerlune quest, he was revealed as Thayan spy and lost to succubus he summoned.
Azuth temple in Daerlune, Voadam studied magic there after Daerlune quest.
[/SBLOCK]

Waterdeep history [SBLOCK] Arrived at the port on his spelljamming hammer ship years ago.
Was met by Blackstaff briefly.
Toured the city for shore leave and some merchant trading.
Broke up a slaving ring.
Got contacted in the undercity by renegade drow rune mages about possible mercenary work against matriarchy, but Lolth clerics arrived and killed them.
Accepted Daerlune Quest of two sister priestesses to acquire object to protect their city against Red Wizard threat and left city for long time.
Returned much later and accepted elven offer to go to Evermeet for spy mission requiring non elves.[/SBLOCK]

Recent history [SBLOCK]The green disintegration ray dissipated as it hit the demon's hide. Voadam silently cursed at the spell's failure then cast another green ray of eldritch destruction. As the second one splashed harmlessly against the demon's innate magical defenses Brok scrambled to draw out another scroll and chanted the invocation to pierce Voadam's invisibility. "Plan B" Voadam thought after proving the demon's resistaces to his direct spells. Direct magic was a longshot against demons anyway and Voadam had known Brok was unlikely to fall but it was worth the attempt and would throw him off guard for Plan B. There it was, Brok was drawing Voadam's old enchanted bastard sword and starting to fly around trying to get the wizard in range of his divination. Brok and the warlock had narrowly failed to finish off the bound and stipped wizard after taking care of the elves and Voadam had been hounding them and their minions ever since, killing their undead and witch priestess, now targeting the Bane demon before he planned to go after the warlock. Plan B was to use a magnetism spell to grab back Voadam's blade then teleport away to Ptolus and get the Cuthbert cleric to bless the blade the next day when Voadam would return bursting with war mastery magics and illusions so he could engage Brok in melee and pierce his physical defenses. Once Brok was dead, Voadam would retrieve the items the demon had stolen from him and then leave to prepare an attack against the warlock. Neither could flee the area as they were trying to tap the power of the ancient menhirs and would not leave that prize for Voadam to collect, and neither really cared how many minions Voadam vanquished as long as they continued on their path of power. Voadam's plan for the warlock was to use limited wish to negate the other's magic and then strangle him since without the demon or undead Voadam felt he could overpower the tiefling physically without minions interrupting or the warlock using his dimensional magic to escape. Then the magical menhirs would be Voadam's and he could tap its power like he had the druidic Water Shard Lake. Voadam moved to the side, Waldo and the pixie invisibly accompanying him and prepared to cast the magnetism spell.

Unfortunately it was at that exact moment that the warlock activated the druid Stones again and a huge wave of magical energy washed throughout the town. Voadam had anchored himself through a ley line to the nexus that was the druidic elemental Water Shard far to the North, a fundamental artefact of the world he had been studying with the renegade demon Rhunad. While this gave him some extra power for his magics, it also caused massive interference when the two magics collided. Space and time ripped at the point of contact, directly centered on Voadam, and a black hole erupted around him. "No!" he screamed, "Not now! Not Again! No!".[/SBLOCK]

Favorite Foods [SBLOCK]1. a cooked spider delicacy the drow enjoy that non elves sometimes find deathly poison (Voadam doesn't have the common allergy for it) picked up the taste when apprenticed to his first magical mentor.
2. No Lobster, an invisible lobster like crustacean found in the dream realm that he enjoyed on his travels there when he was hosted in a magical component supplying town at "The Second of Three Inns on the First of Three Places".
3. Fried Flumph, he doesn't know what Flumphs are, except that they are good eating and the Melnibonean elven ambassador in the dream realm offered some fine ones when he hosted Voadam and his entourage. The ambassador was impressed that Voadam ate them with relish without hesitation.  [/SBLOCK]

The loves of Voadam's Past [SBLOCK] a nymph he rescued from some kobolds
mongol princess, Voadam bested every martial artist in her clan, but she bested him
Samantha, priestess of Sune from Daerlune, casual fling
Charon, tiger priestess, short tryst in dream world
Sith lord psion, voadam's political protege in dream world
Sarah, paladin who liked Voadam's pick up line of "If I don't detect as evil, can I buy you a drink?" adventured with him in Banewarrens, but she went deeper on church orders and was turned into a wight that Voadam had to destroy.[/SBLOCK]

Voadam's magical teachers[SBLOCK]
Karnash, drow knight and wizard
Genji, Wu Jen taught oriental magics and martial arts, heavy into aromatic smokes
Minotaur ice mage, voadam killed him and studied his fell magics
Mongol Shaman, lightning and flight magic
Temple of Azuth in Daerlune FR granted him access to their library after he aided the city.
Ineverted Pyramid, magical secret society that Voadam joined in Ptolus on postapocalyptic Greyhawk world
Various spell tradings.[/SBLOCK]

Familiar - Waldo [SBLOCK] After barely defeating a minotaur ice mage, Voadam studied the magics of his spellbook (which had been inscribed on the skin of dead elves) while he recovered from the goring he had suffered on the mage's horns before Voadam snapped the minotaur's neck. One of the magics therein related to calling and binding powerful animal familiars. Once he was strong enough, Voadam left the minotaur's ice maze and cast the spell on the bank of a mighty river. A giant otter answered his call, a spirit that seemed to complement Voadam's own, a clever creature that often found itself in trouble.

Mechanically, Waldo had been done out as a 5HD dire otter, using the 5th level greater familiar spell from Relics and Rituals and using stats for a dire weasel with swim speed replacing blood drain. Magic items for him included a collar that allowed him to learn and speak languages, a ring of protection +1, and a ring of swimming.[/SBLOCK]

The many death's of Voadam[SBLOCK]1 torn apart by gargoyles and on death's door. Natural healing brought him back after a month.
2 poison needle trap nicked him, an elixir of life brought him back.
3 basilisk gaze petrified him, ring of earth elemental command restored him.
4 Bled to death in the jaws of a giant shark commanded by the Whisperer of Impossible Secrets. The world's Great Druid brought him back.
5 The god known as the True Child of Chaos cried out when a party member brought up sad memories in conversation with the god and Voadam's soul was ripped from his body and cast into a spiritual whirlpool/maelstrom. The god later restored him.
6 After being energy drained by wights and spectres at the command of a vampire theurge Voadam used his staff of thunder and lightning to blow up his wand of wonder causing a magical explosion. Cuthbert clerics raised him.[/SBLOCK]

Goals [SBLOCK]1 reconnect with familiar Waldo who got separated in transdimensional rift
2 Go to evermeet to make spy report for elven armada.
3 Recover dragon treasure.
4 Deal with vampire who drained Voadam after arriving in rift.[/SBLOCK]

More to come.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 23, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> (I'm not real familiar with Bane demons, what book are the from?)
> 
> Sounds like a neat character, I look forward to hearing more about his story.




Banes are EVIL things that were locked away 10,000 years ago in the Banewarrens (module by Malhavok press), they include villains, magical diseases, cursed items, dread artefacts, and this one was a Vrock Bard who charmed and got a lot of info out of Voadam while Voadam was in the warrens trying to prevent a full breakout and evil party looting. Later he disguised himself and tricked Voadam into helping him again, Voadam thought the magically disguised bard and warlock were good guys and he helped them defeat a bunch of "bad guys"   Then he figured things out and was really really angry, particularly when he saw the demon wearing his sword and the warlock wearing his white robes of the archmagi (damn use magic device).


----------



## Fenris (Nov 23, 2005)

I am thinking of a fighter or maybe a fighter rogue (but melee, so Zevon your ranged rogue would be fine). More Swashbuckler type. But I haven't finallized things yet.


----------



## Ion (Nov 23, 2005)

Just a note while I'm thinking of it.  When your stating up your character, feel free to use the 36 points (if you planning to add at least 4 "elements of context" etc.).  Just note what you are planning to find / write before we start.

I think I missed the most important element of context of all though.  A list or paragraph explaining your character's goals / things they'd like to do / things they want to know / things we can base adventures around.

I think there is lots of those in what you already have Voadam (things like "knows password to glyphed up hidden treasure hoard" jump immediately to mind.)  Good work!


I'm just listing the character ideas for reference, feel very free to change them still.
(1)Eluvan / Paladin?
(2)Brother Shatterstone / Bard of Oghma
(3)Voadam / A far traveled wizard.
(4)Ferrix / marksman, wrestler, or stalwart dwarf.
(5)Fenris / Swashbuckler
(6)zevon / bard, ranged rogue or wizard.


----------



## zevon (Nov 23, 2005)

Here is a character bio for my Rogue, Phineralthus Flickwort.  I don't know much about the geography of FR, having spent most of my time in homebrews, but feel free to play off it.  Character Sheet coming soon...

     The son of self-proclaimed Sembian nobles, 'Phin' (he really dislikes Phineralthus) was forcibly removed from the family manor at age 18, when his father caught him pinching gold from the family vault and distributing it to un-wed mothers (Some locals speculated it was palimony).  

     The father, terrified that his boy might one day besmirch the family name, immediately dismissed him from the household.  And much to the father's surprise, Phin turned and walked out of the house without so much as a flinch, muttering something about "a phony and barmy, old codger."

    Phin later fell in with a group of rogues in town who were more well known for their drinking and wenching than burglary and guile.  After a while however, Phin took over leadership of the gang (known as the Farnsworth Fangs), in hopes of embarressing his father (whom, as a half-witted, false noble, was none to popular anyhow).  

   After a few successful raids (mostly on his fathers household) Phin's face and heritage became too well known by the local authorityes and he gladly skipped town, hoping escape his father's bumbling, narcissistic reputation.  The Fangs are part of his past, but Phin holds a soft spot for them as he credits them for escaping his father's (whom he hasn't had contact with in some time) house.  As far as Phin knows his tail is clear (though he's hardly checked) but he sometimes gets a bit jumpy when the authorities are around, being that he nicked enough gold to earn the ire of a few angry merchants.  Phin's clipped accent and insufferable avarice, make him instantly recognizable to anyone from his hometown, where his story has become somewhat of an urban legend.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 23, 2005)

Is there still an open slot, I'd like to get in on this one if possible.  I'm thinking warlock (CA) or favored soul (CD) if possible, although there may be some multiclassing.


----------



## Ion (Nov 23, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> Is there still an open slot, I'd like to get in on this one if possible.  I'm thinking warlock (CA) or favored soul (CD) if possible, although there may be some multiclassing.



 I don't think I want to go with more than six players now, but you're first on the list if we do end up needing another player.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2005)

Ion, I got some of my character's background done and I like how it’s shaping up but it still need some work before I’m comfortable showing it off.  

If you like it when I do I’ll be start on the mechanics.


----------



## Ion (Nov 24, 2005)

Sounds like a fine plan to me.  Can you give us the highlights to help get some brainstorming going?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> Sounds like a fine plan to me.  Can you give us the highlights to help get some brainstorming going?



 Ah, well, I guess so but I would like for you to see where I’m going and where I have come from with this characters.  It’s not pure core material and I figured a decently done background is a better ‘argument’ than simply asking for something.


----------



## Ion (Nov 25, 2005)

Sure.  Whatever works best.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> Sure.  Whatever works best.



 Hmmm.  I was going to PM you a outline of what I had so far but it looks you have you PM turned off so I will send it to your email address instead.


----------



## Ion (Nov 25, 2005)

I don't think I'd have turned that off (unless I did, in which case I don't see where to turn it back on......unless you have to pay for it, in which case, I'm a deadbeat.)

I got your e-mail though.


----------



## Ion (Nov 25, 2005)

If it will effect anyone's decisions on what to play, I will be allowing the optional rule in Unearthed Arcana that lets you buy back your level adjustments over time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> If it will effect anyone's decisions on what to play, I will be allowing the optional rule in Unearthed Arcana that lets you buy back your level adjustments over time.



 I take it you where somewhat interested by what you saw then?


----------



## Ion (Nov 25, 2005)

Yea, it works for me.  I sent (or think I sent) and e-mail to you with more details.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> Yea, it works for me.  I sent (or think I sent) and e-mail to you with more details.



 Haven't seen it yet.  Did you ask vaguely for more details or did you have specific questions in mind?


----------



## Ion (Nov 25, 2005)

I sent it to the ftn4life address the machine told me to reply too.

I asked a bunch of questions, but mostly just to get the point across that whatever happens / is happening to your father is up to you, the basic idea being that it should sow the seeds of adventures you'd enjoy playing in, because it's hard to know what you would have the most fun doing, because we've only just met.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

Oops.  Found it.   (I thought ENworld would hang the ENworld subject tag on it like it normally does.)


----------



## Ion (Nov 25, 2005)

zevon said:
			
		

> Here is a character bio for my Rogue, Phineralthus Flickwort.  I don't know much about the geography of FR, having spent most of my time in homebrews, but feel free to play off it.  Character Sheet coming soon...
> 
> The son of self-proclaimed nobles, 'Phin' (he really dislikes Phineralthus) was forcibly removed from the family manor at age 18, when his father caught him pinching gold from the family vault and distributing it to un-wed mothers (Some locals speculated it was palimony).
> 
> ...



Take a gander and maybe see if Sembia seems an appropriate home country for your character.  It's chalk full of self-proclaimed nobles and merchant princes and the like.   Does your father still try and keep tabs on you?  Are you still being sought out to pay for the things you stole?  Did you swipe anything of particular note (weather you know it or not)?  What happened to the Fangs after you left?  Do you still feel loyal to them?  Would you help them out if they got into "real" trouble?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 25, 2005)

Anybody want to create a recent history event of being involved in a confrontation with wights or vampire spawn?

I've got Voadam being ripped through space and time with no equipment and I'm looking for a way to get him stripped of a bunch of levels, so arriving as a bunch of undead are about to swarm another PC would give both PCs a character connection and plot hook involving the undead. If its vampires even if Voadam uses the last of his prepared magics to blast them they will reform a day later and can be a returning villain with a grudge.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 25, 2005)

Ion,

I updated more of the Voadam stuff and included a little bit on his familiar Waldo. If the dimensional rift doesn't bring the familiar through I'd be fine with that as he is pretty strong for our low levels with 5 HD and magic items of his own and I can roleplay out the separation and loss.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 25, 2005)

How do you want to determine hp?


----------



## Ion (Nov 25, 2005)

How does max HP at 1st level sound, with 75% rounded up for each hit dice after that?

Re: Waldo
I don't think having him just be stuck on another plane is the coolest thing to do.  What if you can feel that he's made it through to this plane, but you were seperated when you were brought through.  He could literally be on the opposite side of the world or something.  Maybe a few good side quests to find him?  Something like that might be fun?

Re: Level Loss
If you decide to go the undead route, I'm all about the reoccuring villian idea.  I don't think it should just be any old wight or spawn though...that just seems too mundane to me. 

Everything I've heard from you guys looks good though.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 25, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> How does max HP at 1st level sound, with 75% rounded up for each hit dice after that?
> 
> Re: Waldo
> I don't think having him just be stuck on another plane is the coolest thing to do.  What if you can feel that he's made it through to this plane, but you were seperated when you were brought through.  He could literally be on the opposite side of the world or something.  Maybe a few good side quests to find him?  Something like that might be fun?




Sounds good, I was just looking at the metagame level of how powerful he was and willing to go without if you felt he didn't fit in. I will add in more context on him later.



> Re: Level Loss
> If you decide to go the undead route, I'm all about the reoccuring villian idea.  I don't think it should just be any old wight or spawn though...that just seems too mundane to me.
> 
> Everything I've heard from you guys looks good though.




One full vampire then? Someone who can drain him and then reform a day later after Voadam blows him up with his already cast rune spells that are waiting to be triggered.


----------



## Ion (Nov 26, 2005)

> One full vampire then? Someone who can drain him and then reform a day later after Voadam blows him up with his already cast rune spells that are waiting to be triggered.




Whatever it is, I suppose you only have to _think_ it's dead.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Nov 26, 2005)

*Any slots?*

I would be intrested in joining if there are some open slots, Priest will be forth coming...


----------



## Ion (Nov 26, 2005)

I think I'm full at the moment, but if I find I need another player, your second on the list.  I would like to start this game by friday (Dec. 2), so we will know by then if we need a few additional interested players.

(1)Eluvan / Paladin? _(gone until wednesday)_
(2)Brother Shatterstone / Bard of Oghma  (have seen history)
(3)Voadam / A far traveled wizard. (stats and lots of history)
(4)Ferrix / marksman, wrestler, or stalwart dwarf. 
(5)Fenris / Swashbuckler _(Out of town until sunday)_
(6)zevon / ranged rogue. (have seen history)

"the list"
(a)Lord Wyrm
(b)djrdjmsqrd
(c)D20Dazza


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm still here.  Dad is home from the hospital now but I'm powering through.


----------



## Ion (Nov 26, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm still here.  Dad is home from the hospital now but I'm powering through.



 That's good to hear.  I'm glad everything went well.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Nov 27, 2005)

*alright...*

it's a concept I have wanted to play for awhile so, this will give me sometime to flesh it out as an alt...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> That's good to hear.  I'm glad everything went well.




Me too.   I wasn't overly worried but anytime you have surgery bad stuff can happen...


----------



## Fenris (Nov 27, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm still here.  Dad is home from the hospital now but I'm powering through.




Good to hear! Surgeries are often more nerve wracking for those waiting outside. Glad it's done.

And I am back.

A 5 hour drive through the desert at midnight sure helps to clarify a character in your mind   

I know what I will play and merely need to write him up. Should be up by Monday.


----------



## Ion (Nov 27, 2005)

Something is terribly poetic about the phrase "through the desert at midnight".

Should be a song title or something..


----------



## zevon (Nov 28, 2005)

edited my character background to reflect your comments, Ion.

Good Song Titles Include:

The Soft Parade
It's Only Castles Burning (Its a lyric not a title, sue me)
Bartender and the Thief
I Know You Rider
Spanish Castle Magic
Friend of the Devil
Scarlet Fire, Unbroken Change
Changing of the Guard
Masters of War
Oops I did it again (what?)
House of the Rising Sun
The Wicked Messenger
White Rabbit


Just off the top of my head, I assume you were looking for a title for our adventure?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 28, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> I think I'm full at the moment, but if I find I need another player, your second on the list.  I would like to start this game by friday (Dec. 2), so we will know by then if we need a few additional interested players.
> 
> (1)Eluvan / Paladin? _(gone until wednesday)_
> (2)Brother Shatterstone / Bard of Oghma  (have seen history)
> ...




Hopefully our bard has cure light and the paladin a good cha and enough wisdom to be able to use a cure wounds wand or it looks like a lot of resting to heal.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 28, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Hopefully our bard has cure light and the paladin a good cha and enough wisdom to be able to use a cure wounds wand or it looks like a lot of resting to heal.



 Yeah, she'll have cure light wounds.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 28, 2005)

And yeah, Cha will likely be my highest stat and I'll be sure to acquit myself of a CLW wand.


----------



## Ion (Nov 28, 2005)

zevon said:
			
		

> edited my character background to reflect your comments, Ion.
> 
> Good Song Titles Include:
> 
> ...




Nah, I was just noticing it.  You guys get to come up with all the adventure ideas, it's only fair you get to come up with a title for the adventure too 

That's the one part we're still missing I guess, What do you characters actually want to do with their lives?

(I did get my hands on the new Waterdeep book the other day.  I'm cool if we want to set our adventures there to start with.  Though anywhere else is cool with me too.  It's all about what you guys think would be fun.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 28, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> And yeah, Cha will likely be my highest stat and I'll be sure to acquit myself of a CLW wand.




Ditto, on both accounts.  

Waterdeep is also cool with me.


----------



## zevon (Nov 29, 2005)

Is there a Rogue's Gallery Thread up yet?


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

There is now...


----------



## zevon (Nov 29, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> Nah, I was just noticing it.  You guys get to come up with all the adventure ideas, it's only fair you get to come up with a title for the adventure too
> 
> That's the one part we're still missing I guess, What do you characters actually want to do with their lives?
> 
> (I did get my hands on the new Waterdeep book the other day.  I'm cool if we want to set our adventures there to start with.  Though anywhere else is cool with me too.  It's all about what you guys think would be fun.)





Oh, oops.  English is not my first language.


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

It's all good, I've had to look up some of those songs that I didn't recognise, it's good stuff.


----------



## Borson (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm too late eh?  I want to try the PbP too.


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

Yea, this game is pretty full, though for the short time I've been around here, I'm already involved in three soon to be starting games.  All you got to do is keep a look out for a few days, and Im' sure an open game will pop up.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 29, 2005)

Hiya Ion,

Love where this is going. Any chance you can whack me on the alternate list?

Love your work

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

sure thing.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 29, 2005)

posted in the RG and updated with a little waterdeep history and current goals.

Still have to do out the rifting into Realms scene and stumbling on a vampire who drains Voadam.


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

> Still have to do out the rifting into Realms scene and stumbling on a vampire who drains Voadam.




Not that that couldn't be a fun place to start either...


----------



## Voadam (Nov 29, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> Not that that couldn't be a fun place to start either...




Works for me. Although Voadam has fought a number of vampires before (plus has religious lore) and will know that without finding the coffin the BBEG will return even if we blow him up in this entry scene. (Voadam's active greater mark of Earth spell will stick with him even if his normal spells are drained away. I believe it can be activated even in a grapple so as the vamp energy and blood drains Voadam, Voadam could finish him off before falling, leaving the vamp to reform an hour later and giving Voadam and the party a chance to escape.)

btw, I added in to the background stuff a prophecy about Voadam I found from an old game.


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

I think it depends if we can find a cool reason for the other party members to be chasing after a vampire, or at least finding one.  It really depends on who wants to have known who, and how etc.

Prehaps you weren't the only one ported in from somewhere weird.  Maybe your familiar Waldo  switched places with one of the other characters and that's how you got seperated. 

We'll be able to get a better picture once we hear the stories of some of the other players, and figure out how it all relates.

We also need a location for this portally vampire encounter to take place.  Anybody got some good suggestions?  (Specific locatiosn, or a cool type of location?).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2005)

I’m looking at connected my character much as possible to the other character and was hoping if everyone would give me the knowledge skills that would make it most likely to happen.

Voadam: would probably be Knowledge: religion (and maybe the planes?)


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

> if everyone would give me the knowledge skills that would make it most likely to happen.




I'm not quite sure I'm following that.  You want the knowledge skills it's mostly likley you both share?  Or the ones you don't have that your character would "like to learn"  That sort of thing?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure I'm following that.  You want the knowledge skills it's mostly likley you both share?  Or the ones you don't have that your character would "like to learn"  That sort of thing?



 I'm basically hinting at that maybe their quest for knowledge could lead some of them to seek out my character.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 29, 2005)

Voadam is very knowledgeable about standard vampires having hunted a few and dealt politically with others, but there are dozens of variants he knows nothing about. If the vamp he comes in on shows surprising traits Voadam would seek out an expert on vampires (knowledge religion) who could tell him what to expect from this breed and who would be a possible ally in hunting down the vamp.

A bardic vampire hunter who uses lore as her main weapon is a cool concept.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> A bardic vampire hunter who uses lore as her main weapon is a cool concept.



It is a cool concept but not one I'm aiming for...    She would be in great peril if confronted by a vampire.  

Though I imagine that Knowledge: Religion won't be an issue.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 29, 2005)

A vampire shadow weave spellcaster in Waterdeep who is doing a True Ritual (as in from Relics and Rituals perhaps as modified in Witch's Handbook) and gets interrupted by PC(s) causing the ritual to fail and opens a shadow weave rift that connects up to the Warlock ley line rift sucking Voadam and Waldo through. The magical rift connections using the shadow weave causes a flare up of the leftover wild magic zones outside of Mystra's immediate control and Waldo gets shunted to where another PC is (far, far, away) and that PC shows up with the surprised Voadam.

The vampire then turns on us saying that none of us can be allowed to live after seeing her workroom, and attacks, draining Voadam severely before the PCs manage to turn her gaseous and escape.


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

Could be any number of PCs showing up, (displacing vampire followers even), or storming this lair.  Could be all the commotion just attacts somebody else to the scene too.  Whatever works best with your characters.

I'm thinking this is a cool setup though.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 29, 2005)

Eluvan, want to be a paladin who interrupted a vampire's shadow weave ritual?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Eluvan, want to be a paladin who interrupted a vampire's shadow weave ritual?



 Ion, so we're all of our character much more powerful at one point in time only the have a few levels drained away?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 29, 2005)

I vote for *Oops I Did it Again*, for a campaign title.


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

> Ion, so we're all of our character much more powerful at one point in time only the have a few levels drained away?




I would say not necessairly.  I think we're saying Voadam's character is less powerful because the vampire drained him of his levels.  (for he is a super bad ass vampire). 

I think we're just postulating where and when would be the coolest for a rift to open up and plop a traveler from another world back in the FR.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> I think we're just postulating where and when would be the coolest for a rift to open up and plop a traveler from another world back in the FR.




Cool.  Mechanically I'm not turned of by a vampire drain having happened in my character’s past as if she was level six I could get rid of some that nasty LA (might as well spend the XP for a good cause) but it doesn’t really work for what I have right now…  Though I could probably make it work if it was wanted by all.


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't think it's necessairy.  There is coolness in diversity...I'm sure there's a saying like that somewhere.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 29, 2005)

If the vamp is feasting on Voadam, it is not draining others at the same time so I think whatever works best for you on a story level you should go with.    The vamps followers need not be draining spawn, dominated minions and summoned animals or monsters works as do fellow cultists or whatever if there needs to be more for than just the one villain.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> I don't think it's necessary.  There is coolness in diversity...I'm sure there's a saying like that somewhere.




Excellent that I won't listen to any more talk about vampires.  (My character wasn't/isn't there.  )

Speaking of diversity, did you need/want to see that template?

Also do you have the Complete Book of Eldritch Might?  There are two zero level spells in there that I like and would like to use.  Hygiene (Which lets you remove filth/dirt from a single target but has no mechanical effect) and transcribe (which is like writing really quickly, or making a copy of what is seen but it doesn't work on magic.)

I'm looking for proper writing of the spells as that book is in storage and I don't have it in front of me to share with you.  (I’ve used both with a rules heavy DM with no issues.)


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 29, 2005)

I wouldn't think you'd need more than one, the vamp may not have had any minions at all believing in the safety of its all consuming power - the Elminister of vampires. Are there any epic vampires known in the Realms?


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

doesn't Prestidigitation cover hygiene?

I don't own a copy of the complete book of eldritch might, but I do remember seeing a spell like transcribe somewhere.  I can't remember where though.

I wouldn't mind seeing a copy of the template, just to refamiliarize myself with it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> doesn't Prestidigitation cover hygiene?



It does but only in that prestidigitation can cause a whisk broom to spring to life and dust someone off...

It's a more of a utilitarian spell where hygiene is a cleaning only spell and would do a better job of it.  (It’s also instantaneous, mud covered one second dirt free and sparkling in the next were prestidigitation would take time.) 



			
				Ion said:
			
		

> I don't own a copy of the complete book of eldritch might, but I do remember seeing a spell like transcribe somewhere.  I can't remember where though.




Yeah, I'll tell you what I'll get the book out of storage and email them to you.  (it's only the trip that's an issue I know were exactly the book is.  ) 



			
				Ion said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind seeing a copy of the template, just to refamiliarize myself with it.




I'll email it then.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2005)

Ion,

I got a couple feats from you consider. 



> LINGERING SONG
> 
> Your inspirational bardic music stays with the listeners long after the last note has died away.
> 
> ...






> OBSCURE LORE
> 
> You are a treasure trove of little-known information.
> 
> ...






> FORCE OF PERSONALITY
> 
> You have cultivated an unshakable belief in your self-worth. Your sense of self and purpose are so strong that
> they bolster your willpower.
> ...




and lastly


> VERSATILE PERFORMER
> 
> You are skilled at many kinds of performances.
> 
> ...




I really like the Versatile Performer feat but the Prerequisites are too much for my character to qualifier for.  She’ll have 5 ranks but not till second level and no feats to use till 3rd level so I was wondering if we could drop the ranks needed from 4 to 5, gain a level to 5th (  yeah right), or maybe just maybe I could rework my skills after she picks up this feat…  I would really hate to “waste” 15 or so skill points to have her be as skilled as I would like her to be at the beginning when at next level they are going to become rather pointless.)

Thanks. 

BS


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

> I was wondering if we could drop the ranks needed from 4 to 5




Sure.  That's nothing major, and if it helps you model your character better, I say go for it..


----------



## Fenris (Nov 29, 2005)

Ion,
I have been wrestling with my characetr for sometime and it just isn't coming. So rather than force it and play a characetr I am not really into, I will bow out now so one of the alts has a chance to get a character up in time for Friday. Thanks for the game, but I want it to succeed and fear I would impeed it at this point.

Fenris


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, I appreciate that Fenris, I really appreciate the honesty.

That leaves us at:
(1)Eluvan / Paladin? (gone until wednesday)
(2)Brother Shatterstone / Bard of Oghma (have seen history, stats are on their way.)
(3)Voadam / A far traveled wizard. (pretty much ready to go?)
(4)Ferrix / marksman, wrestler, or stalwart dwarf.
(5)zevon / ranged rogue. (sheet is done, some history also)
(6)Lord Wyrm (If your still interested)

"the list"
(a)djrdjmsqrd
(b)D20Dazza


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 30, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> Sure.  That's nothing major, and if it helps you model your character better, I say go for it..




Sweet.  That cuts my SP on perform skills from 25 to 10. If she was a little bit smarter it would have been to 5. 

I take it you had no issues with the listed feats?  If so I will take the Obscure Lore feat as I think it will help lead to the other players to her.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2005)

I realized the spellbook hadn't been updated from the last batch of spell learning so I plugged those in at the RG.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2005)

I've used prestigitation in game in the past to clean off blood spatters after a battle.

The spell description says explicitly it can clean items.

Prestidigitation
Universal
Level: Brd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 10 ft.
Target, Effect, or Area: See text
Duration: 1 hour
Saving Throw: See text
Spell Resistance: No
Prestidigitations are minor tricks that novice spellcasters use for practice. Once cast, a prestidigitation spell enables you to perform simple magical effects for 1 hour. The effects are minor and have severe limitations. A prestidigitation can slowly lift 1 pound of material. *It can* color, *clean*, or soil items in a 1-foot cube each round. It can chill, warm, or flavor 1 pound of nonliving material. It cannot deal damage or affect the concentration of spellcasters. Prestidigitation can create small objects, but they look crude and artificial. The materials created by a prestidigitation spell are extremely fragile, and they cannot be used as tools, weapons, or spell components. Finally, a prestidigitation lacks the power to duplicate any other spell effects. Any actual change to an object (beyond just moving, cleaning, or soiling it) persists only 1 hour.

I have BoEM I & II electronically and I don't see hygiene or a copying cantrip in either of those, so if it is in CBoEM it must be from the BoEM III.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 30, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> The spell description says explicitly it can clean items.




I never said that it couldn't.  Only that it took longer... 



> *It can* color, *clean*, or soil items in a 1-foot cube each round.


----------



## Ion (Nov 30, 2005)

If we want to get technical, say the dirt is only an 1/8th inch think... I bet that works out to a fair deal of surface area....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 30, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> If we want to get technical, say the dirt is only an 1/8th inch think... I bet that works out to a fair deal of surface area....




Lots of pores and hairs on a humanoid body.   (Not to mention clothes.  )


----------



## Ion (Nov 30, 2005)

Found it.

[sblock]
Hygiene
Transmutation
Level: Adp 0, Brd 0, Clr 0, Drd 0, Pal 1, Wiz/Sor 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: One action
Range: Touch
Target: One creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
You clean one creature, ridding it of dirt, sweat, contamination,
foul odors, and so on. This spell not only makes its subject
presentable for fine company, it promotes better health.
For 24 hours after the casting, the affected creature gains a +1
circumstance bonus on all saves against disease. Used frequently,
this spell can help stave off tooth decay and other
such minor maladies, although this has no in-game effect.
[/sblock]

Worried about gum disease.  I get it. 

Found the other one too.

[sblock]
Transcribe
Transmutation
Level: Brd 0, Clr 0, Wiz/Sor 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: Full round
Range: Touch
Target: One piece of paper or parchment up to 1 foot square
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
You fill a piece of paper or parchment up to 1 foot square
with nonmagical text of your choosing. For example, if you
needed to create a message to give to a courier or leave for a
friend, you could do so instantly. You can make such a transcription
only in languages you know. The resulting text
appears in your handwriting.
[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 30, 2005)

Yup, that’s it!   (I remember the tooth decay part…  Also struck me as funny.)

Do you have issues with it?  (Did you find transcribe by chance  Pretty sure its in the CBoEM also.)


----------



## Ion (Nov 30, 2005)

I found them both (see my edit above.....I got a little excited after I found the first one and posted before I thought to look for the other one too.)    They seem fine to me.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 30, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> *snip*
> (6)Lord Wyrm (If your still interested)
> *snip*




I am indeed interested, I'll have a concept/ character sheet by Thursday evening at the latest.


----------



## Ion (Nov 30, 2005)

Wonderful, welcome aboard.  Most important is to set some character goals and stuff that inspire the sorts of adventures you'd like to partake in.

I look forward to hearing more about your character ideas and the like.


----------



## zevon (Nov 30, 2005)

Updated my char background in Rogue's Gallery.

IC  thread coming anytime soon?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 30, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> I found them both (see my edit above.....I got a little excited after I found the first one and posted before I thought to look for the other one too.)    They seem fine to me.



Hey, thanks that saves me a trip.   (Glad your cool with them too.  )


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> If we want to get technical, say the dirt is only an 1/8th inch think... I bet that works out to a fair deal of surface area....




Still a small volume in 3d even if the surface area is big in 2d and the spell cleans a cubic foot a round.

My cantrip Math-Fu is strong.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 30, 2005)

Okay then, I'm back and, hopefully, I'll have some time to do some work on my character a little later tonight. 

 I wouldn't mind having my character stumble in on the ritual, but he's not dumb enough to go looking for a vampire; he knows he'd be outclassed. Perhaps he could have been attempting a rescue on someone else the vampire had captured, without knowing what he was getting in to. And perhaps that someone else the vampire had captured could be another PC? If someone likes that idea but isn't into being energy drained, we can always say that they'd only just been captured and were being used as a component of the ritual or somesuch. 

 That said... bear in mind that my character will have other priorities that will come waaaay above hunting some vampire. I'm not liking the thought of that becoming the main thrust of the game. I realise nobody said it would be, but I just wanted to make sure that we're all on the same page here.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> That said... bear in mind that my character will have other priorities that will come waaaay above hunting some vampire. I'm not liking the thought of that becoming the main thrust of the game. I realise nobody said it would be, but I just wanted to make sure that we're all on the same page here.




Post some of your character goals and what types of adventures you'd like to do then and lets see how they can mesh. All we've got to work on about your character and character goals so far is "paladin".

My character is a mercenary good guy with a separated familiar who wants to tie up old loose ends, reunite with his familiar, and start to build himself back up again. He gets sucked into adventures pretty easily.

Zevon's is a thief ladies man with a bit of a past.

Brother Shatterstone is apparently a go to knowledge person Oghma scholar.

The others I don't really have anything to go off of.


----------



## zevon (Nov 30, 2005)

I dunno if Phin would try to take on a vamp either...though he might be talked into it.  Might've tried to nick sumfing from him though.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2005)

zevon said:
			
		

> I dunno if Phin would try to take on a vamp either...though he might be talked into it.  Might've tried to nick sumfing from him though.




Especially if he didn't know the vamp was a vamp?


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 30, 2005)

Well... the basic idea I have for my character is an Uthgartd tribesman who left his village after falling head over heels for a priestess of Sune who was passing through. He wavered at first when she asked him to come away with her, and she ended up going without him but telling him to catch up with her at the Temple of Sune in Silverymoon if ever he did pass that way. Not long afterwards he left and went to find her, but found her not there; instead he found a knightly order, espousing ideals of nobility, gallantry, chivalry and valour all in the name of the Lady Firehair. He joined immediately. 

 So now he's been sent off into the world to quest and so on. You know, do knightly things. 

 So his priorities, are the two goals of about equal import to him, which are 1) to track down the priestess he's besotted with. Last he heard she had headed off to Waterdeep. And 2) to earn his spurs and prove himself as a knight.


----------



## zevon (Nov 30, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Especially if he didn't know the vamp was a vamp?




Especially that.  Especially if he thought the vamp was a rich nitwit like his pop.


----------



## Ion (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm liking the take on a paladin Eluvan, that's working for me.

Let's not get hung up on "Vampire", lets use "undead big bad, who can drain levels and may or may not be destroyed" or something like that.  For all intents and purposes he's done for (and we can start on the quests your characters have), but he might pop up at an inconvenient moment later, bent on revenge


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 1, 2005)

Minus the spending money I have my character's mechanics done.

[sblock=preview]*Character Name:* Medowbrook
*Character Race:* Half-Nymph
*Character Classes:* Bard 2
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good

*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 18
*Height:* 5’5”
*Weight:* 105 lbs.
*Eyes:* Violet
*Hair:* Pitch Black
*Skin:* Milky White

*Experience Points (Current):* 6,000
*Experience Points (Needed):* 10,000
*Effective Character Level:* 4


*Known Languages:* Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Sylvan, 

-------------------------------------------------------

*Strength:* 8 -1 (0 Point)
*Dexterity:* 16 +3 (6 Point, Racial +2)
*Constitution:* 10 +0 (2 Point)
*Intelligence:* 18 +4 (10 Point, Racial +2)
*Wisdom:* 10 +0 (0 Point, Racial +2)
*Charisma:* 22 +6 (18 Point, Racial +4)

*Bold:* After magical enchantment
-------------------------------------------------------

*Hit Dice:* 2d6 +0
*Hit Points:* x
*Armor Class:* 20[ BASE (10) + ARMOR (x) + DEX (3) + DEFLECTION (X)]
*Flatfooted Armor Class:* 
*Touch Attack Armor Class:*
*Damage Resistance:* nil
*Spell Resistance:* nil

-----------------------------

*Armor Worn:* 
*AC Bonus:* 
*AC Penalty:* 0
*Maximum DEX bonus:* 
*Armor Type:* Light
*Weight:* X.X lbs.

*Armor Weight:* X.X lbs.
-------------------------------------------------------

*Save vs. Fortitude:* 0 [BASE (0) + CON MOD (0)]
*Save vs. Reflex:* 5 [BASE (2) + DEX MOD (3)]
*Save vs. Will:* 2 [BASE (2) + WIS MOD (0)]

*Special Save Notes:* 

-------------------------------------------------------

*Initiative Modifier:* +3
*Base Attack Bonus:* +1

*Melee Attack Bonus:* +0
*Ranged Attack Bonus:* +4

-------------------------------------------------------

*Weapons:*
*Placeholder* Attacks: +6 Flurry: +4/+4 / 2d6+2 / 19-20 / Slashing / 8 lbs. (350 GP)

*Placeholder* Attacks: +8 / 1d8+1 / x3 / Piercing / 110 ft / 9 lbs.  Arrows: 40 (502 GP)

*Weapon weight:* x lbs.
-------------------------------------------------------

*Feats*
Versatile Performer (Human)
Obscure Lore (1st level)

*Skills:*
Bluff +11 [5 Ranks, Cha + 6]
Concentration +5 [5 Ranks, Con + 0]
Diplomacy +12 [0 Ranks, Cha + 6, Synergy: Bluff, Nobility and Royalty, Sense Motive +6]
Decipher Script +9 [ 5 Ranks, Int + 4]
Gather Information +11 [3 Ranks, Cha + 6, Synergy: Knowledge: Local +2]
Intimidate +8 [0 Ranks, Cha + 6, Synergy: Bluff +2]
Knowledge: Arcane +9 [5 Ranks, Int + 4]
Knowledge: History +9 [5 Ranks, Int + 4]
Knowledge: Local +9 [5 Ranks, Int + 4]
Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty +9 [5 Ranks, Int + 4]
Knowledge: Religion +5 [1 Ranks, Int + 4]
Perform: Dance +11 [5 Ranks, Cha + 6]
Perform: Percussion Instruments +11 [5 Ranks, Cha + 6]
Perform: Sing +11 [5 Ranks, Cha + 6]
Perform: String Instruments +11 [5 Ranks, Cha + 6]
Perform: Wind Instruments +11[5 Ranks, Cha + 6]
Sense Motive +5 [5 Ranks, Wis + 0]
Spellcraft +11 [ 5 Ranks, Int + 4, Synergy: Knowledge: Arcana +2]
Use Magic Device +7 [1 Ranks, Cha + 6, Synergy: Decipher Script, Spellcraft: Scrolls Only (Not Figured) +4]

[CC] Cross Class Skill
-------------------------------------------------------

*Special Abilities*
Awesome Beauty DC: 17 (Nymph)
Low-Light Vision (Nymph)
Fey Bloodline (Nymph)
Extra Feat (Human)
Extra Skill Points (Human)
Bardic Music: 2/Day Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Courage (Bard)
Bardic Knowledge: +10 [Synergy: Knowledge: History +2, Obscure Lore +4] (Bard)

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Equipment & Gear:* 
Backpack 

*Equipment Weight:* 2.0 lbs.

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Magical Item Slots* 
Head: 
Eyes: 
Neck: 
Torso: 
Robe/Armor: 
Waist: 
Clock/cape/mantle:  
Arms: 
Hands:
Ring Left Hand: 
Ring Right Hand:
Feet: 

*EQUIPMENT WEIGHT:* x.x lbs.
*ARMOR WEIGHT:* x.x lbs.
*WEAPON WEIGHT:* xx lbs.
*TOTAL WEIGHT:* x.x lbs.

*Carrying Capacity* 8 STR *Light:* up to 26 lb. *Medium:* 27-46 lb. *Heavy:* 47-80 lb.

-------------------------------------------------------

*Money:* 
PP: 0
GP: 5400
SP: 0
CP: 0

-------------------------------------------------------

*Base Speed:* 30 feet

*Bards Spells Per Day:* 0 – 3 1st – 0 + 2; 
Save DC: 6 + spell level

*Spells Known*

0 – 5 _Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Hygiene, Transcribe, Read Magic_
1st – 2	_ Expeditious Retreat, Ray of Enfeeblement _

*Appearance* 

*Personality* 

*Background:*  [/sblock]

I cannot believe that I had skill point issues with a character with so many skill points. 

I also took Obscure Lore even though her lore checks aren't that bad...  Lingering or Extra Song would seem like a better choice except that I want her to be very knowledgeable.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2005)

*Title - True Romance*

So, so far we've got:

Phin: A lecherous thief with a thing for dwarven ladies

Eluvan: A Paladin of the goddess of Passionate Love and Beauty who has a thing for a specific Sunite priestess

Meadowbrook: A beautiful half nymph bard

And Voadam: A man with many past romantic entanglements, including with a nymph and with a Sune priestess.

I wonder if Lord Wyrm will come up with a Blue Rose character concept to complete the trend.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2005)

PS, Voadam's liason with the nymph was on a different world. Even though it was many years ago in game (amost the right number of years actually) I don't think Meadowbrook is his daughter. If so it would be embarrasing for him to admit he's forgotten her mother's name


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 1, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> And Voadam: A man with many past romantic entanglements, including with a nymph and with a Sune priestess.




*sigh* I feel so cheated now. 

And no Meadowbrook knows her father quite well, her mother not so well... 

I've seen it recently, it might have been in a dragon but has anyone seen any books that give you circumstance bonuses to knowledge checks?  :\ 

If so, what where they in?


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2005)

A question Ion.

In Book of Exalted Deeds there is an exalted feat called Nymph's kiss that has a prereq of having been loved by a nymph. It gives an extra skill point a level, a bonus on charisma checks, and some bonus on certain magic saves (I have to look it up for the specifics).

Voadam is a good guy, but I wouldn't call him exalted and would not want to change him to be exalted. In the past he has turned down offers to join a religious witch hunter organization/prestige class because he doesn't want to conform to codes and whatnot. However the feat would work well for Voadam's flavor and history and the idea of his being fey-touched from his encounter with the nymph appeals to me (it was his first adventure). When I first read nymph's kiss in BoED I laughed because it fit his history so well.

However, some consider Nymph's kiss overpowered, particularly when combined with a social specialized character. Voadam is quite social with bluffing, schmoozing, partying, making alliances and workin negotiations, but he doesn't really have the skill set for it in 3e at this level as mechanically he is a martial background wizard with a lore focus. The feat would fit him and support his concept, but I don't think it would be overpowered.

If you are OK with Voadam having it despite not being exalted then I will swap out blindfighting. If not that's fine as well.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 1, 2005)

I know I'm not the DM but if I could make my thoughts know I would appreciate it…  Since nymphs do tied extensively into my character’s background also.  Nymphs are fickle, they never stay with someone for to long and while I agree exceptions make character’s unique I don’t see a nymph staying loyal when her loved one off fighting a war and surely not when he’s on a different plane of existence. (Or world or continent)


----------



## Ion (Dec 1, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> an exalted feat called Nymph's kiss that has a prereq of having been loved by a nymph.




I'm sort of thinking Brother Shatterstone had his fingures on the "Nymph" nieche first, and I think there are a lot of other cool aspects to your character that could be focused on and explored first.  So I'm going to have to say I'd rather you didn't to the Nymph's kiss idea.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm working between two concepts:

A pistol wielding swashbuckler type, happy with the ladies.

A to tough for his own good wrestler.

What with the rest of the crew geared towards the romantic, the swashbuckler type seems the most likely.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> I'm sort of thinking Brother Shatterstone had his fingures on the "Nymph" nieche first, and I think there are a lot of other cool aspects to your character that could be focused on and explored first.  So I'm going to have to say I'd rather you didn't to the Nymph's kiss idea.




No sweat.

Blindfighting fits well as well. It was his first 2e nonweapon proficiency, and connected to his mercenary group the Dokkalfar (dark elves) who had a rep as good at night fighting. And it has come in handy against a couple of foes who went invisible repeatedly (a hag sorceress, a wight assassin).


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'm working between two concepts:
> 
> A pistol wielding swashbuckler type, happy with the ladies.
> 
> ...




While Voadam is a lusty guy and has had romantic relationships, I consider that as simply flavor for his characterization and interactions. More important is that he is an inquisitive good guy mercenary. He learns things, fights evil (sometimes working with one evil against another), is greedy, pursues power, and gets involved in things.

I don't think the whole story thrust needs to be romantic so I'd say go with whichever concept is more appealing to you. A tough brawler would work fine I'm sure. My taste preference would be for the wrestler because I don't really care for guns in D&D (despite their being an established Realms and Spelljammer element).

Tactically so far we have a wizard, a fey bard with fewer HD, a rogue, and a beauty paladin. Either a ranged swashbuckler or a wrestler could fit in fine.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2005)

Ferrix, I pretty much prefer the wrestler concept also, for the same reason that Voadam gave (dislike of firearms in D&D) but that's hardly a good reason for telling a fellow player no to a concept so please, as always, run what you want.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 2, 2005)

Ah, I was going to make him Lantanese and play up the technology over magic philosophy.

I had originally planned a crossbow wielding marksman, but found that it wasn't really an effective choice compared to other ranged weapons.  That and I couldn't find as many interesting 3rd party rules for them.


----------



## Ion (Dec 2, 2005)

And here I've always considered the heavy crossbow to be one of the best weapons around.  1d10 19-20/×2 at 120 ft.  I mean, you got damage, range, and even a better chance to crit.  How do you figure ineffective?


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 2, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> And here I've always considered the heavy crossbow to be one of the best weapons around.  1d10 19-20/×2 at 120 ft.  I mean, you got damage, range, and even a better chance to crit.  How do you figure ineffective?




Reload time of a full round action which provokes an attack of opportunity.  Compare it to a composite longbow with a decent strength bonus and it seriously falls behind.  Not even considering multiple attacks.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 2, 2005)

How's that for a background?

[sblock]


```
[B]Name:[/B] Nicos Morieth
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue 3/ Warlock 2
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] N/E
[B]Deity:[/B] Mask

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10000
[B]Dex:[/B] 15 +2 (06p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 29 (5d6+5)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +2    +0    +0    +1    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      +1    +1          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       +3    +2          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      +4    +1          +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Rapier                      +3     1d6     18-20x2
Dagger                      +3     1d4     19-20x2
-thrown                      +5     1d4     19-20x2
Sap                      +3     1d6(sub)     20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Chessentan, Chondothan, Illuskan, Mulhorandi

[B]Abilities:[/B] Detect Magic, Eldritch Blast 1d6, Evasion, Invocations, Sneak Attack +2d6, Trapfinding, Trapsense +1

[B]Invocations:[/B] (Least) Beguiling Influence [I](+6 to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidate checks for 24 hours)[/I], Devil's Sight [I](May see normally in darkness and magical darkness out to 30ft)[/I]

[B]Feats:[/B] Able Learner, Smooth Talk, Skill Focus(Diplomacy) 

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 84       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff                      8    +3           +11
Climb                      4    +0           +4
Concentration              5    +1           +6
Diplomacy                  8    +3    +9     +20
Disable Device             5    +3           +8
Gather Information         5    +3           +8
Hide                       5    +2           +7
Intimidate                 5    +3    +2     +10
Knowledge(Nobility&Royalty) 4   +3           +7
Knowledge(History)         3    +3           +6
Open Lock                  6    +2           +8
Sense Motive               8    +1    +2     +11
Sleight of Hand            5    +2    +2     +9
Search                     5    +3           +8
Use Magic Device           8    +3           +11

[B]Equipment:                          Cost  Weight[/B]
Ring of Undetectable Alignment      1000gp   0lb
Ring of Protection +1               2000gp   0lb
Studded Leather Armor +1            1175gp   20lb
Spool of Endless Rope               2000gp   1lb
Handy Haversack                     2000gp   5lb
-Bedroll                            1sp   5lb
-Blanket, Winter                    5sp   5lb
-x5 Candles                         5cp   0lb
-Case, Map                          1gp   0.5lb
-Chalk, 5 pieces                    5cp   0lb
-Crowbar                            2gp   5lb
-Flint and Steel                    1gp   0lb
-Grappling Hook                     1gp   4lb
-Ink, 2 vials                       16gp   0lb
-x2 Inkpens                         2sp   0lb
-Mirror, Small Steel                10gp   0.5lb
-Parchment, 10 sheets               2gp   0lb
-Rations, Trail, 4 days             2gp   4lb
-Sealing Wax                        1gp   1lb
-x2 Sewing Needles                  1gp   0lb
-Soap, 1lb                          5sp   1lb
-Spade                              2gp   8lb
-x4 Torches                         4cp   4lb
-x2 Waterskins                      2gp   4lb
-Thieves Tools, MW                  100gp   2lb
-Courtier's Outfit(w/jewelry)       80gp   6lb
-Scholar's Outfit                   5gp   6lb
-x2 Traveler's Outfits              2gp   10lb
Signet Ring                         5gp   0lb
x2 Daggers                          6gp   2lb
Rapier                              20gp   2lb
Sap                                 1gp   2lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]32lb      [B]Money:[/B] 55pp 9gp 3sp 6cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               33lb   66lb   100lb      200lb     500lb

[B]Age:[/B] 33
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 190lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue-Grey
[B]Hair:[/B] Blonde and Grey
[B]Skin:[/B] Caucasion
```

*Appearance:*[sblock]
While fairly young Nicos looks much older than he should, appearing to be at least in his mid-fifties, possibly older.  His hair is a curious mix of blonde and grey, he wears it short on the sides and long on top, combing it back.  He has somewhat wrinkled flesh, especially around the eyes which are a bright blue.  He has good posture and likes to dress in darker colors, prefering black and dark blues.  He stands at about 6'2" and is well built, although not heavily muscled.  He moves very fluidly and typically has a wry smile.

Here's a picture I found
[/sblock]

*Background:*[sblock]
The son of a Chessentan noble and a woman of the North, Nicos Morieth inherited the physical traits of a Northerner and the mind of a well schooled member of the Chessentan nobility.  When Nicos was ten his mother wished to take him and his younger sister to her homelands, the Ten Towns of Icewind Dale.  The young Nicos was exceptionally intelligent and advised against the journey as at the time spring was on its way and Nicos predicted orcish aggression with the mountain passes now open.  The journey happened regardless, and the family was to summer in the region.  Upon arriving at the small home that belonged to Nicos's grandfather the family learned of an orcish incursion.  The attack had cut off the family's route back to Chessenta and so they stayed in the region.  The family settled into the area and built an exceptional home with their monies brought from Chessenta.  After seven months the orcs had been cleared out and the family could of returned home, however once more against Nico's counsel they decided to stay reasoning it too late in the year to make the journey.  That winter the orcs once more attacked, apparently not as depleted as initially thought.  Several orcs occupied the Morieth estate for nearly a month and during that time Nico witnessed several atrocities.  Orphaned, Nico was sent to live with a distant relative in Waterdeep.  Nico was schooled in many arts and after the age of twenty two was considered as learned as many sages.

Nicos has travelled across the vast expanse of Faerun several times in the past ten years.  He currently has ties to several organizations such as the Shadow Thieves of Amn, which he is a full member of and a possible future guildmaster for Waterdeep, and the Red Wizards of Thay, which he has served a diplomat for in the past.  His notable enemies include several members of the Harpers, which he claims is by no action of his own, and a few cells of the Zhentarim,  of which he only says something about "a Red Wizard, a horse, and a tower."

Currently Nicos resides in Waterdeep, where he is considered something of a minor noble.  He is a member of the Watchful Order of Magists and Protectors and has aided the city watch in criminal investigations on several occasions.  His public persona is of a well cultured member of the political elite.  The side that people do not see is hidden deep within Skullport, he actively aids the Shadow Thieves branch in the area and has made himself an enemy of the Xanathar's guild, his skill at diplomacy all that is keeping him from being killed by them.  His friends in the area include Halaster Blackcloak, in so far as Halaster not killing him even in his bouts of insanity, several nobles, a few moderately powerful bards, multiple diletantes, and Aleena Paladinstar.  The most interesting relationship Nicos has in Waterdeep is with a young female paladin who has constantly tried to expose him as the evil he truly is, however due to his own political manuevering, the Shadow Thieves cover-ups, and some aid from Halaster he has managed to not only to suppress any evidence that might of existed but has also crippled the paladin's public persona.  Nicos has an affection for the young paladin and is actively trying to turn her to his ideals.
[/sblock]

*Goals:*
[sblock]
Nicos's most immeadiate goals are concerning the Xanathar's Guild in Skullport, as one of the Shadow Thieves he is actively trying to destroy the "usurpers".  Unfortunately he has no where near the power to get rid of them outright.  He has resorted to his old tactic of political manuevering to try and place himself so that he may strike the guild down.  If he accomplishes this the guildmaster in Amn has promised to make him guildmaster in Waterdeep.
Nicos is attempting to redeem himself in the eyes of the Harpers, unfortunately this has not gone well so far but Nicos has been having some success and hopes to eventually speak with Khelben Arunsun, Lady Cylyria, and Storm Silverhand so as to clear his name with the three branches of the organization.  In addition he is arranging to execute a crushing blow to the Zhentarim in the area of Waterdeep, he is pinpointing the cells with the aid of a Red Wizard and hopes to strike them down within the decade.  His other goals to be brought to fruition in that time include finding the lore neccessary to make him immortal and the corruption of the young paladin.
[/sblock]

*Personality:*
[sblock]
Nicos is very calculating, he is highly intelligent and he knows it.  He is cordial at all times, a result of his youth as a noble and the events in Icewind Dale.  He is cultured and smooth-tongued and could probably talk anyone into anything given time.  He despises melee combat as the last resort of a weak mind, this is not to say he can't engage in it, just he prefers not to.  He is utterly ruthless and has no problem burying a stilleto to the hilt in an enemy if neccessary.  He is a supreme manipulator and enjoys his position as such.  He prefers to plan out events several steps in advance and while not paranoid is rather cautious trying to vary his routines so he can not be ambushed or taken advantage of.  A lover of the arts in all their forms he despises a poor performance or bad piece, he views such things as tragedies and crimes.  He prefers to surround himself not with normal comforts but things that have context, he would rather sleep on a bare bed that belonged to a famed archmage of the past than a soft mattress within an inn.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2005)

Lord Wyrm, since Eluvan has already posted that he is playing a paladin and therefore is forbidden by his class from associating with evil characters I would suggest either changing the alignment to be not evil or taking some magic that conceals your evil from a paladin's detect evil power and designing the character so he does not have serious conflicts with the paladin.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Ah, I was going to make him Lantanese and play up the technology over magic philosophy.
> 
> I had originally planned a crossbow wielding marksman, but found that it wasn't really an effective choice compared to other ranged weapons.  That and I couldn't find as many interesting 3rd party rules for them.




I remember Librum Equitis Compiled having a crossbowman prc that was interesting.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2005)

I guess we're not starting today huh?   (Not really a bad thing since I still have lots of work to do on mine...  Okay not really.  Got to spend money and finish of the background/appearance.)


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm guessing we won't start until people's characters are done, although I suppose Ion could have Phin accidentally interrupting an arrogant noble shadow weave ritualist who is secretly a vampire causing Voadam to crash in and it is just the two of them who deal with the vampire and the rest of the party gets introduced as the characters are ready.

I'd be fine with that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm hoping to have Meadowbrook done tonight but I just got work from the wife that seems coming home sick from work.    (So who knows now)


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 3, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Lord Wyrm, since Eluvan has already posted that he is playing a paladin and therefore is forbidden by his class from associating with evil characters I would suggest either changing the alignment to be not evil or taking some magic that conceals your evil from a paladin's detect evil power and designing the character so he does not have serious conflicts with the paladin.




Because of this I would like a magic item approved.

Ring of Undetectable Alignment: Acts as a continuous Undetectable Alignment spell.

CL: 1rd, Spell Level 1st(Bard), 2nd (Clr, Pal)
As built by a Bard: Cost CL1*SpL1*2000(Continuous effect)/2(Due to Spell Duration)=1000gp


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

Ion, I really don’t think my character is going to work well in this game unless you have some ingenious plan to get us all together or don’t mind us running around alone at times...

I’m thinking it might just be best if I dropped the game before it becomes an IC issue you are forced to deal with.


----------



## steelshark (Dec 3, 2005)

Hmmm sounds very interesting.

some questions: 

Do you still have room for another char.

Are psionics in ?  yes i know, i already play a psion @"a bloody little tale" but i never played one before so I'm eager to see what it can do. If they are in i'll be a psion(telepath) (again )

Is Oriental adventures (the race "Vanara" in particular) allowed ? If so I would want to play one, and probably originate form somwhere near the hordelands, where the tuigan live. (There's a big forest in mulhorand, near the hordelands that would be ideal for this.

Have you decided yet on where we start and what lvl we are ??

thx, steel


----------



## Ion (Dec 3, 2005)

*(1)????? (Eluvan) *

     Like I said before, the Uthgartd tribesman paladin seems like a really cool idea.  You've given me some goals, so all we're waiting for is the character sheet I think.
     For Reference:
     i. Track down the priestess he's besotted with in Waterdeep
     ii. Earn his spurs and prove himself as a knight.

*(2)Medowbrook (Brother Shatterstone)*


> I really don’t think my character is going to work well in this game unless you have some ingenious plan to get us all together or don’t mind us running around alone at times...




     It would be sad to see you leave, because you've given a lot of input on this game, and I've much appreciated it.  At the very least, if you don't think Medowbrook would be the most fun character you could come up with, nothing is set in stone yet.

     I am interested to see how all the characters are going to fit together as well, and it's hard to come up with my ingenious plan when I'm still waiting to figure out who everyone is yet, and what they want to do.

     In that vein, I would really appreciate a list of things that would inspire Medowbrook to do the types of adventures you would enjoy.  

*(3)Voadam the Traveller (Voadam)
*
     Looks good, has lots of history with interesting potential plot developments and goals.
     For Reference:
     i. reconnect with familiar Waldo who got separated in transdimensional rift
     ii. Go to evermeet to make spy report for elven armada.
     iii. Recover dragon treasure.
     iv. Deal with vampire who drained Voadam after arriving in rift. 

*(4)????? (Ferrix)*

     I don't think you've really settled on a character yet have you?  Are you still interested in playing?  When do you think you might have the basic idea down (I probably don't need this reminder, but a list of your character's goals with the basic idea would really help.)

*(5)Phineralthus Flickwort (zevon)*

     I like your history, and the character idea seems solid.  I would really like to see a point form list of Phin's goals, (based around the type of adventures you think would be the most fun.)

*(6)Nicos Morieth (Lord Wyrm)*

     Your character's history is colourful, but it doesn't say much about what Nicos actually plans to do with his life.  (besides being as evil as possible without being caught?)  I am also interested in your thoughts on how Nikos will fit in with the rest of the group, and why he would help them do the good things they want to do.  I have concerns that the element of intra-party conflict he will bring (being of evil alignment...and having a paladin etc.) will not help us meet the goal of everyone enjoying the game as much as possible.  I'm eager to hear your thoughts on the subject.

"the list"
(a)djrdjmsqrd
(b)D20Dazza
(c)steelshark


I think I'm all full at the moment Steelshark, but I've added you to "the list"

In general, I'm thinking perhaps starting at the point where Voadam enters the world isn't the best idea, because it wouldn't involve all of the characters.  I'm sure once we know who everybody is, and what their business is in Waterdeep, we can come up with a situation and a reason that it is best we all work together.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> It would be sad to see you leave, because you've given a lot of input on this game, and I've much appreciated it.  At the very least, if you don't think Medowbrook would be the most fun character you could come up with, nothing is set in stone yet.




I actually really like my character, I'm having some trouble getting it on paper but I do know what I want to do...  I just not sure how she would interact with the others... 



			
				Ion said:
			
		

> In that vein, I would really appreciate a list of things that would inspire Medowbrook to do the types of adventures you would enjoy.




I don't know maybe I've made her to complex.  As just a performing bard she could have enjoyed traveling to different places but being an academic bard also she feels lost with out a large stack of books with her.  (I had toyed with making a portable library for her but it got way to expensive for a 4th level character.)

Now, she is a “good girl” willing to make sacrifices.  So typical good party adventures probably do apply. 

I’ll try to do this in a list format to spare you some of my ramblings. 


 Quest for Knowledge:  Meadowbrook hasn’t met a book she didn’t like. (Though she is reasonable enough in her quest to leave magical evil books alone.)
 Family: Meadowbrook’s family is very important to her. (Her “step mom” is frail and perfect for DM manipulation.)
 Heritage: Meadowbrook would like to met her mother (but is also scared too), she wants to know why she isn’t a full nymph (there are no male nymphs after all…  I figured a ceremony needs to be done and I also figure that it’s to late now.  That way you don’t need to worry about a full nymph running around.)
 Travel: She would love to see the world she has read about but its hard leaving home. (Leaving family first and foremost but also leaving the library)
 Music: Like her quest for knowledge Meadowbrook is very fascinated by music. (rumors of a new style or of musical magic [instrument or otherwise] would intrigue her.)
 Morals: Meadowbrook has a good sets of morals.  (the suffering of others would bother her and stuff like that.)
 Sune and Sharess Temples: Meadowbrook has some connections with these Temples.  (they could request her to perform tasks for them.)  
 Oghma: Meadowbrook considers herself a worshipper of Oghma. (Requests could always come from him (?) or his temple.)

I could probably come up with more if required.  

So let me know if you think their is a place for her in the game...


----------



## Ion (Dec 3, 2005)

Well my first thought is that it doesn't seem unlikley to me that you might have some idea where Eluvan's Paladin might find his lovley priestess of Sune.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

Well as long as she isn't as lovely as Meadowbrook that sould be fine.  (Just kidding  )

Okay, I'll finish her up.  I still have not found those nonmagical books that give confidence bonus...  (Not sure if it matters the carrier for the books was rather expensive anyhow.)


----------



## Ion (Dec 3, 2005)

Yea, I say don't worry too much about starting off with too big of a library.  Though it is "entirely possible" you might find some interesting books to read on many subjects through the course of an adventuring career.


----------



## Ion (Dec 3, 2005)

Voadam:
I'm not entirely satisfied with the "level draining evil undead" idea, but I really like the "randomly portal into a scene" feel.

What if, when the rift opened, not only did it swallow up Waldo and yourself, but the bane demon as well.  But because it was an unstable rift, it didn't have enough energy on it's own to transport all three of you as one unit.  Instead, it drains energy from each of you (effectively dropping your level, and messing with the demon), and splits the group into three smaller chunks that are easily more portable.  And so it drops you, Waldo, and the demon off in different parts of the world.

You could appear out of nowhere in an appropriately random scene, you still end up with an enemy out there to hunt down, or who is hunting you down, and we don't have to worry about any "rules" type concerns with your level draining.

What do you think of the idea?

I mean, having a man drop from 10' above the ground in a tavern isn't even the most cliché beginning I can think of.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, true enough...  I still really cannot afford how I really want her to carry her library.  (Which was with a Possum Pouch/Bag of Holding combination)


----------



## Ion (Dec 3, 2005)

*shrug* You're building up to it.  For now stashing a couple of tomes in the backpack can't hurt, and leave the rest at your Father's house.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> I mean, having a man drop from 10' above the ground in a tavern isn't even the most cliché beginning I can think of.




Here I was thinking, "Oh great he's going to land right in Meadowbrook's room when she is changing."   



Can we have 5th level characters? (Got to love questions from left field.)


----------



## Ion (Dec 3, 2005)

> Oh great he's going to land right in Meadowbrook's room when she is changing."




That hasn't been ruled out yet...



> Can we have 5th level characters?




Any particular reason?  I'm inclined to stick with 4th, only because we've got two characters in the RG already built to go, and I'd like to get things moving.  On the other hand I have nothing against the idea...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> That hasn't been ruled out yet...



  Figured as much.   (It admittedly draws two characters together also)



			
				Ion said:
			
		

> Any particular reason?



Cause right now I have half my levels tied up into a LA.  With one more level its only 40% of them.  It also brings us closer to level 6, which means I can start looking at dropping this LA some.  Leveling in PbP is half hazardly at best but it usually takes about half a year on an active game to make a level.  (Sometimes its as fast as 4 a year) and if we are involved in combat I can say my character is in near death already as she’s still in single digit hit points.

I’ve also don’t have the money to look at helping her out defensively yet.  (Not if I want to be truthful to the flavor of the character)  It would also give me one more feat to help flush my character out. 

All in all, all my troubles our self-inflicted so I really don’t have a right to complain, nor am I really trying to come off as such, I’m just bring up an honest concern for addressing.


----------



## Ion (Dec 3, 2005)

Alright, I'm sold.  (unless somone else has qualms with gaining another level?)  

5th level it is.  Statswise, when do you think you'll be ready to go?


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 3, 2005)

I know that at the moment, it is waiting list only, but I would like to place my name on the list. As there does seem to be a shortage of a true tank, if I get to come in initially, I would like to try a goliath warrior if possible.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

Cool.  I shouldn't need an exceedingly long time.  I can be done tonight. (sick wife willing.)  Tomorrow tops.


----------



## Ion (Dec 3, 2005)

Sure, I can throw you name up there.  I've always throught goliaths were neet.

"the list"
(a)djrdjmsqrd
(b)D20Dazza
(c)steelshark
(d)Phyrrus


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 3, 2005)

Expect my finished character up tomorrow. I have the sheet very nearly done (though of course now I'll need to update to level 5), and I've found a portrait (here... gotta love Google image search for 'paladin'  ) but I still want to write a slightly fuller history and add a few more bits and pieces of background stuff.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

One question.  Some people see spells with the necromany tag on them as completely evil, no real question asked, why others not so much.

Where did you stand on Ray of Enfeeblement?  (It's a great spell for a not very strong young lady to know...)


----------



## Ion (Dec 3, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Expect my finished character up tomorrow. I have the sheet very nearly done (though of course now I'll need to update to level 5), and I've found a portrait (here... gotta love Google image search for 'paladin'  ) but I still want to write a slightly fuller history and add a few more bits and pieces of background stuff.



 Woha, that's a snazzy sword!..and I have to admit, that's exactly how I expected these Knights of the Lady Firehair to dress.


----------



## Ion (Dec 3, 2005)

> Some people see spells with the necromancy tag on them as completely evil, no real question asked, why others not so much.
> 
> Where did you stand on Ray of Enfeeblement?




I think only spells with the [evil] tage are completely evil.  There are a lot of "good"ish necromancy spells too. (destroy undead, gentle repose.)

Ray of Enfeeblement is no more evil than fireball or lightning bolt.  (Maybe it's even more humane, just weakening your opponent, instead of outright killing them?)

I think it's all in the description of the spell.  The difference between having the evil sorcerer forcing your muscles to atrophy, and the beautiful nymph leaving your breathless, you know?


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks for putting me on, and I will keep an eye out for the goliath symbol in the night sky.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

Good we agree.   (Sorry, I like to ask now I had a fellow player, whom I respect alot who saw the spell as evil.) 

and its more of a, "please don't touch me!  Please and Thank you!" type of spell

A pretty girls got to be able to get out of a grapple, ya know?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

Ion,

One quick question regarding feats.  Is this feat okay?  (It’s from Races of Eberron I believe.  I don't think it should be an issue.  Honesty it seems like it should be a bard class feature but what can you do.  )



> Natural Linguist
> REQ: None
> Benefit: Every level, starting with the level you select this feet at, you gain one language for free.




I don't see Meadowbrook is being well traveled but I do see her as being well versed in the academics of such travels.


----------



## Ion (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, bards do have speak language as a class skill, so it's less useful for them I'd say, but it still frees you up a skill point per level after the feat.

I think it should be fine, and with all the people traveling through Waterdeep, I doubt there is any shortage of people to learn new languages from.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> Well, bards do have speak language as a class skill, so it's less useful for them I'd say, but it still frees you up a skill point per level after the feat.




Aye, I agree, but it does give her more languages than I would have given her and some of the bard’s abilities are language dependant.



> I think it should be fine, and with all the people traveling through Waterdeep, I doubt there is any shortage of people to learn new languages from.



I agree with this too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

How are we doing HP anyhow?  (1/2 or 3/4 after fist level?)


----------



## Ion (Dec 3, 2005)

max HP at 1st level sound, with 75% rounded up for each hit dice after that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> max HP at 1st level sound, with 75% rounded up for each hit dice after that.



 oops.  I guess she had double digit HPs at level four then.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

Ion,

Hey, I think I fixed alot of my portable library issue.  I’ll assume you’ll humor me by letting me explain. 

Using the normal 150% cost increase of combined items I came up with a Heward’s Haversack/Possum Pouch.

In case the items aren’t familiar:



> Heward’s Handy Haversack: A backpack of this sort appears to be well made, well used, and quite ordinary. It is constructed of finely tanned leather, and the straps have brass hardware and buckles. It has two side pouches, each of which appears large enough to hold about a quart of material. In fact, each is like a bag of holding and can actually hold material of as much as 2 cubic feet in volume or 20 pounds in weight. The large central portion of the pack can contain up to 8 cubic feet or 80 pounds of material. Even when so filled, the backpack always weighs only 5 pounds.
> While such storage is useful enough, the pack has an even greater power in addition. When the wearer reaches into it for a specific item, that item is always on top. Thus, no digging around and fumbling is ever necessary to find what a haversack contains. Retrieving any specific item from a haversack is a move action, but it does not provoke the attacks of opportunity that retrieving a stored item usually does.
> Moderate conjuration; CL 9th; Craft Wondrous Item, secret chest; Price 2,000 gp; Weight 5 lb.






> Possum Pouch: Also known as a false stomach, a possum pouch is a small, flat, circular bag about 10 to 12 inches in diameter and up to 2 inches thick. When placed against a humanoid's abdomen and sealed there with a command word, it blends in unobtrusively with the surrounding skin, requiring a DC 30 Search check to detect. Spies and couriers find these items useful as diplomatic pouches, while nobles and wealthy merchants sometimes use them as money belts. Assassins, ninjas and sneak thieves love possum pouches because they make it easy to smuggle poison, daggers, and small valuables into or out of well-guarded houses.
> Faint illusion; CL 3rd; Craft Wondrous Item, disguise self Price 1,800 gp; Weight 1 lb.




Anyhow, I see the item in question having the outside shape and functionality of a Possum Pouch that’s a little bit bigger in size (12 x 6; for really thick books, let me know if it needs to be bigger) while internally it has the three pouches in one for a 12 cubic feet pouch that can hold 120 lbs.  (It also weighs 5 pounds at all times and produces the item she thinks about.  Is that cool?

Cost should be 4,700 gps.


----------



## Ion (Dec 4, 2005)

So this _Possum Pouch of Holding_ requires a DC30 search check to detect, holds 120lbs of stuff, and is most importantly self sorting?  

Yea, that's probably ok for 4700gp.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

Cool.  I will be done with mechanics by the end of the night then.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

Ion, 

Okay I have Meadowbrook done and posted in the RG thread.  When I say done, I mean she has the equipment that she would probably have on her in a normal day in Waterdeep.  If she's doing any overland travel she would buy food and other required gear before hand. 

I have a healer (miniature handbook core class) in another game that I think could kick her ass but oh well this will be fun!  

I made a mistake on the Ray of Enfeeblement.  It's a wizard only spell so I gave her charm person, which admittedly does make sense for a defensively challenged young woman.

I still owe you a lot of stuff for the 36 Point Buy and I will get it done. (and soon)  

Oh, I found a picture for her...  but I'm not sure I like it.  I do but I don't so it might change.


----------



## Ion (Dec 4, 2005)

Brain over braun and the pen is mighter than the sword and all that. 

I like the history so far, it seems fairly comprehensive, and I'm interested to hear more about the people in it.  I'd have never even considered someone like Katrina, I think she makes a nice addition.

The thing I like most though, is the moral struggle.  "I like to love people, but I'm smart enough to know I'm fickle enough to hurt people...oh what to do what to do?"

That in itself could be reason enough to leave town, to go "find yourself" or something.


----------



## Ion (Dec 4, 2005)

With regards to the picture, I can see why you might have torn opinions on it.  I personally picture nymphs a little "softer" somehow.... 

Just to throw a couple more pictures I've found on epilogue.net at you. 

"elven dancer" or prehaps more along your original line of thought (minus the rapier...) "rinael"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> I like the history so far, it seems fairly comprehensive, and I'm interested to hear more about the people in it.  I'd have never even considered someone like Katrina, I think she makes a nice addition.




Thanks, I figured if something bad was to happen to someone like her father/mother her caring about it was the norm and not really a good way of showing off her genuinely kind spirit but a “step mom” (actually little more than wet nurse and family friend) was at least a little better.  

I also thought that the noble ties would help MB get noticed by other groups of society.  Not that her beauty wouldn't have as I could probably make a 2-page post on suitors alone but hopefully she would be known for more than her beauty now. 



> The thing I like most though, is the moral struggle.  "I like to love people, but I'm smart enough to know I'm fickle enough to hurt people...oh what to do what to do?"




Yeah, I like it also.  It does a good job of keeping her from getting tied down also. 



			
				Ion said:
			
		

> That in itself could be reason enough to leave town, to go "find yourself" or something.




Very true, I'm not overly worried about her not wanting to leave town now...  Though I hope the first adventure takes place in town so she can level once more and have a little bit more of a combat edge to her.  (assuming she finds herself fighting at all.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> With regards to the picture, I can see why you might have torn opinions on it.  I personally picture nymphs a little "softer" somehow....




I'm not sure if I follow what you mean by softer...

I like the picture I have...  I just wish I could find the original line art so I could remove the background and have a bigger picture.

Original picture:

http://www.avatarpress.com/gypsy/gypsy1artnouveaucolors.jpg

Which is really how I see Meadowbrook dressed even in the middle of combat.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 4, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> *(4)????? (Ferrix)*
> 
> I don't think you've really settled on a character yet have you?  Are you still interested in playing?  When do you think you might have the basic idea down (I probably don't need this reminder, but a list of your character's goals with the basic idea would really help.)




Funny thing is I have both characters about 75% fully statted up.  So I am keeping up my interest, it's just finals time and I'm a bit busy so I work on them for an hour here, an hour there.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 4, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> Voadam:
> I'm not entirely satisfied with the "level draining evil undead" idea, but I really like the "randomly portal into a scene" feel.
> 
> What if, when the rift opened, not only did it swallow up Waldo and yourself, but the bane demon as well.  But because it was an unstable rift, it didn't have enough energy on it's own to transport all three of you as one unit.  Instead, it drains energy from each of you (effectively dropping your level, and messing with the demon), and splits the group into three smaller chunks that are easily more portable.  And so it drops you, Waldo, and the demon off in different parts of the world.
> ...





Works for me, just drop his goal of the vampire then and I will give you some more info on the bane demon who might or might not have been sucked through with Voadam and Waldo.

The Bane Demon is a Vrock with bard class levels who was legendary for manipulations. He has used disguise self (maybe alter self or polymorph), glibness, and charm person (maybe it was charm monster) to manipulate Voadam in the past. He is currently equipped with Voadam's winged boots, bastard sword +3 and one of Voadam's old magic rings, either evasion or protection +4, and possibly his monk's belt. He was imprisoned for 10,000 years in a magical extraplanar jail called Godspike but escaped before Voadam and his party could reseal the recently breached wards. Currently called himself Brok.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 4, 2005)

Will advance Voadam to 5th level. No change in his equipment.


----------



## Ion (Dec 4, 2005)

> The Bane Demon is a Vrock with bard class levels who was legendary for manipulations. He has used disguise self (maybe alter self or polymorph), glibness, and charm person (maybe it was charm monster) to manipulate Voadam in the past. He is currently equipped with Voadam's winged boots, bastard sword +3 and one of Voadam's old magic rings, either evasion or protection +4, and possibly his monk's belt. He was imprisoned for 10,000 years in a magical extraplanar jail called Godspike but escaped before Voadam and his party could reseal the recently breached wards. Currently called himself Brok.




I can work with that.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 4, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> Because of this I would like a magic item approved.
> 
> Ring of Undetectable Alignment: Acts as a continuous Undetectable Alignment spell.
> 
> ...




There is a core item, but it is a bit more expensive but fits in well with a magical thief who wants to be in politics:

Mind Shielding: This ring is usually of fine workmanship and wrought from heavy gold. The wearer is continually immune to detect thoughts, discern lies, and any attempt to magically discern her alignment.
Faint aburation; CL 3rd; Forge Ring, nondetection; Price 8,000 gp.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Here I was thinking, "Oh great he's going to land right in Meadowbrook's room when she is changing."
> 
> 
> 
> Can we have 5th level characters? (Got to love questions from left field.)




A near naked rugged guy falls out of a magical rift into her bedroom as she is changing. And to her delight he has a very large book and knows a ton of lore.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> A near naked rugged guy falls out of a magical rift into her bedroom as she is changing. And to her delight he has a very large book and knows a ton of lore.



 Now does he really have a large book or is that a metaphor for something else?


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 4, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> There is a core item, but it is a bit more expensive but fits in well with a magical thief who wants to be in politics:
> 
> Mind Shielding: This ring is usually of fine workmanship and wrought from heavy gold. The wearer is continually immune to detect thoughts, discern lies, and any attempt to magically discern her alignment.
> Faint aburation; CL 3rd; Forge Ring, nondetection; Price 8,000 gp.




That item was most unfortunately outside my price range.  Maybe I'll get Halaster to upgrade my ring one of these days.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> That item was most unfortunately outside my price range.  Maybe I'll get Halaster to upgrade my ring one of these days.



 Did Ion approved the item you suggested?   (sorry I just hadn’t seen him do so and he’s approved each feat/item I’ve listed.)


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 4, 2005)

He has yet to approve or disapprove the item, I got the actual math from the DMG.  My primary reason for getting it was party harmony (if I don't detect as evil and I keep things on the hush hush then the paladin won't even know).


----------



## Ion (Dec 4, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> That item was most unfortunately outside my price range. Maybe I'll get Halaster to upgrade my ring one of these days.




I think your undetectable alignment ring is fair, but I would still like to discuss your character choice, specifically how you see your character fitting into the group.  Your background has lots of information, but speaks very little to Nicos' motivations.

Edit: I see you've posted some goals today.  cool!


----------



## zevon (Dec 4, 2005)

Will update Phin to level 5 and add goals in next 24hrs.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 5, 2005)

Voadam updated to 5th level and included ranger class stuff.

How much gold and equip for the other players at 5th?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 5, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> How much gold and equip for the other players at 5th?



 9,000 GP.  Why how much did you spend?


----------



## Voadam (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't want to add up how much it would take to create his spellbook as a 5th level character, but he had invested a lot in it on the way up to 15th level and it has a lot of spells, and a lot of high level spells he can't use.

But from a story standpoint he is starting off with his underwear and a spellbook.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 5, 2005)

And now lord wyrm can get that ring of mind shielding he wanted.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 6, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> And now lord wyrm can get that ring of mind shielding he wanted.




Well that might still be a little pricey.  Remember I've got to pay rent in Waterdeep.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 6, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> Well that might still be a little pricey.  Remember I've got to pay rent in Waterdeep.



 Well, remember there's no rent in a dark alley...


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi guys,

Apologies, I dropped the ball, RL got in the way.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Ion (Dec 6, 2005)

I think we're going to start with whoever is ready to go wednesday nightish.  If we can't find a unique setting in which all the characters that are ready might be involved, I certainly have no qualms with using the traditional starting in a tavern.  I think we could make it interesting.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 6, 2005)

Sorry this is taking me a little longer than expected. I have the stats done, but the background is unfinished as of yet. I'll have it done tonight.


----------



## zevon (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm taking longer than I thought too...will update to 5th level before wednesday though...scout's honor....I was never a scout or much for honor actually but I'll try to have it done


----------



## Voadam (Dec 6, 2005)

Voadam's rift could open anywhere so it could be at the intro scene. Or it could be in over Meadowbrook and we could write in them getting along as they both have an interest in lore and Meadowbrook has an interest in travels which means she could be interested in hearing about some of Voadam's travels throughout Faerun and other worlds. He would certainly be interested in a beautiful young magical woman. Voadam would also have to gather his bearings as the rift ripped away lots of his magical power as well as his familiar and he is currently penniless. It will be a while before Voadam builds up the money and magical power to hire a scry spell and be able to cast teleport again to reconnect with Waldo.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 6, 2005)

> Nicos's most immeadiate goals are concerning the Xanathar's Guild in Skullport, as one of the Shadow Thieves he is actively trying to destroy the "usurpers". Unfortunately he has no where near the power to get rid of them outright. He has resorted to his old tactic of political manuevering to try and place himself so that he may strike the guild down. If he accomplishes this the guildmaster in Amn has promised to make him guildmaster in Waterdeep.
> Nicos is attempting to redeem himself in the eyes of the Harpers, unfortunately this has not gone well so far but Nicos has been having some success and hopes to eventually speak with Khelben Arunsun, Lady Cylyria, and Storm Silverhand so as to clear his name with the three branches of the organization. In addition he is arranging to execute a crushing blow to the Zhentarim in the area of Waterdeep, he is pinpointing the cells with the aid of a Red Wizard and hopes to strike them down within the decade.




Voadam does not know anything about the Xanathar Guild or the Zhentarim, but I could see him getting hooked into going against evil organizations.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 6, 2005)

Alright. Firen's up in the RG.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 6, 2005)

I did out the math on Voadam's spellbook, and it costs 8,850 to get scrolls and ink for the 1st and seconds he has beyond the free ones from starting and wizard levels 2-4. Just about right for a 9,000 gp 5th level character if you ignore the higher level spells he can't cast.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 6, 2005)

Ion, which would you find easier to deal with, a grappling/brawler type or a pistol focused musketeer type?

I was hoping to use some of the rules on firearms from both Steam and Sorcery by Fantasy Flight Games and ENArsenal: Pistols for the musketeer.

For the brawler I was going to use some feats from AEG Feats/Mongosee's Ultimate Feats, notably: Back Alley Brawler, Joint Locking, Expert Grappler.

I'll be ready for Wednesday regardless if you let me know this one little bit.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 6, 2005)

Firen looks cool, a Sunite knight in search of a quest and travel.

Ever wanted to see the desert?


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 6, 2005)

The desert? Sure, why not. 

 Though he'd likely find his own slightly higher-minded reasons to be there above and beyond digging up treasure, that doesn't mean he wouldn't be willing to pitch in with that too, if he and Voadam get on.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 6, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> I think we're going to start with whoever is ready to go wednesday nightish.  If we can't find a unique setting in which all the characters that are ready might be involved, I certainly have no qualms with using the traditional starting in a tavern.  I think we could make it interesting.
> 
> What do you guys think?




That would work for me...  I know I owe you some background stuff, a list of known people, and goals, and a list of likes and dislikes, but my time tonight is probably going to be limited...  So do you consider Meadowbrook to be done enough for starting tomorrow or not?


----------



## Ion (Dec 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Ion, which would you find easier to deal with, a grappling/brawler type or a pistol focused musketeer type?
> 
> I was hoping to use some of the rules on firearms from both Steam and Sorcery by Fantasy Flight Games and ENArsenal: Pistols for the musketeer.
> 
> ...



For what it's worth, my vote is go with the brawler.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> do you consider Meadowbrook to be done enough for starting tomorrow or not?




Yes


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, my vote is go with the brawler.




That's all I needed...


----------



## zevon (Dec 7, 2005)

Phin is up and ready to go.


----------



## Ion (Dec 8, 2005)

Phineralthus Flickwort, Voadam the Traveller, Medowbrook and Firen Stormsong all seem pretty ready to go, so I think we can start with them.

Do you guys prefer the idea that Phin, Medowbrook and Firen are all hanging out in "acceptable tavern I will detail shortly" when Voadam falls out of the sky?

or After falling out of the sky, Voadam and Medowbrook go to a local tavern (which also happens to have Phin and Firen), when something out interesting happens?

or third option I've not covered?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 8, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> or After falling out of the sky, Voadam and Medowbrook go to a local tavern (which also happens to have Phin and Firen), when something out interesting happens?




I prefer this.  If we go with the other than it would seem like we would all know each other minus Voadam... (of course)


----------



## Ion (Dec 8, 2005)

To me, the first one gives you guys the strongest reason to hang out together, "Hey, we're all interested in helping the strange man who fell out of nowhere get his bearings"

where as the second one lets you guys cut "right to" some action, and activly go about trying to do some of the things you have said you'd like to.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 8, 2005)

To me the first means we all have to contemplate our character’s relationships with each other…  Lots of more OOC talk before we can actually start.


----------



## Ion (Dec 8, 2005)

With either way to start, are we working under the assumption you guys have previously met? or is whatever encounter we start with the first meeting? (except for Voadam in the second one...who met medowbrook one scene prior)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 8, 2005)

Maybe passing acquaintances…?  (I’m sure Meadowbrook would know all of them at least at least in passing due to her bardic knowledge.)  I would like for most encounters to be the first so we don’t have to adlib past encounters so much but I’m game just to game.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 8, 2005)

Nicos is up in the RG


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 8, 2005)

Finishing up background... hrm this will be interesting...


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 8, 2005)

Anyone know of a good picture which would represent this description



> Cathair is tall, broad and muscular.  Perhaps with grooming he would look attractive, but his hair is straggly, a layer of scruff matting his face, not a beard but more than a shadow.  Dark brown eyes glint with a wildness that would cause the hair on a hardened warrior to bristle.  Clad in a suit of cold iron gothic plate, hidden in it’s ebon shade are blades of cold iron and the glint of silver spikes, like a baroque knight gone mad.


----------



## Ion (Dec 8, 2005)

What do you think of this one?


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 8, 2005)

Not bad, but not feeling the deadly armor and the straggly appearance.

This armor is a bit closer.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 8, 2005)

This sort of armor works well too...


----------



## Voadam (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm favoring coming in on Meadowbrook alone and then collapsing after I emerge out of the rift. So all she sees is a guy with a big rune covered book (that detects as magic thanks to the various book protection spells).

Perhaps Meadowbrook would take him to a temple she knew (Sune's) or she could go there and explain what had happened and they send Eluvan to check me out (who verifies that I don't detect as evil).

Or perhaps Meadowbrook flashes a smile and gets some people to help her carry my body to the temple (I see Phin going for that because Meadowbrook is beautiful, not sure about Nicos, perhaps he volunteers to try and develop a public rep for the Harpers he wants to curry favor with). And then when they get there Eluvan is the paladin on hand to verify for the church first thing that I am not evil.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 9, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> Nicos is up in the RG




I saw you added a link to a picture that partially captures your character concept. 

Not a picture I wanted to ever see.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 9, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm favoring coming in on Meadowbrook alone and then collapsing after I emerge out of the rift. So all she sees is a guy with a big rune covered book (that detects as magic thanks to the various book protection spells).




I too vote for this but I think there might be a simple option…  What if Meadowbrook’s father, Jaeden, decided to open an Inn that dealt more with entertainment than sleeping visitors.  

The others could be at this place for many reason, entertainment of every legal type (gambling if its allowed, though prostitution would be highly doubtful), food, drink, social, music, or just to sleep.

We could pretty much start from the top, Voadam's crash into Meadowbrook's room, and the others could enjoy themselves downstairs till Meadowbrook goes down to get help...

People not wanting to be at the Inn or not declared ready could be worked in at a later date...


----------



## Ion (Dec 9, 2005)

> What if Meadowbrook’s father, Jaeden, decided to open an Inn




I'm sold on the idea...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 9, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> I'm sold on the idea...



Cool, what sort of help do you need from in getting it set up?


----------



## Voadam (Dec 9, 2005)

Nicos as a member of the city magisters could be called in to investigate the rift that Meadowbrook saw Voadam fall out of.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 9, 2005)

Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Ion (Dec 9, 2005)

> Cool, what sort of help do you need from in getting it set up?



If you guys want to name the place, feel free.

So far, we have Voadam crashes into Medowbrook's room in Jaeden's inn.  After a short talk, she brings him downstairs to bring him some food and water, and Phin happens to be nearby.  Medowbrook asks him nicely if he'll run and fetch a paladin from the curch of Sune just to be on the safe side, and he returns with Firen.  Nicos happens to be on duty this evening, and when the higher ups detect some crazy teleporting within the walls of Waterdeep, they dispatch him to look into it.

We could start with Phin, Firen and Nicos showing up, joining Medowbrook at the table in a quiet corner of the inn with Voadam the Travler.

Thoughts?


----------



## Voadam (Dec 9, 2005)

Sounds good to me.

Quick character question. I was reading Unearthed Arcana last night and noticed the variant wizard where they swap out scribe scroll and metamagics/item creation for fighter bonus feats. Mind if I pick up that option and drop scribe scroll for deflect arrows?


----------



## Ion (Dec 9, 2005)

Yea, that sounds fine to me.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 9, 2005)

Updated the sheet.

So we've got everybody tied together except the mystery ornate armor wrestler?


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 9, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Nicos as a member of the city magisters could be called in to investigate the rift that Meadowbrook saw Voadam fall out of.




I like the way you think.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 9, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> Thoughts?




Yeah, I can't really fathom why Meadowbrook would call for a Sunite Paladin when the matter doesn't regard beauty, love, or the possible damage to an object of beauty...

Maybe he's there for the entertainment?  

Would we start from the beginning, Voadam falling through the rift, or sometime later?  In an character driven game I would imagine that start would be better as all of us should be able to keep ourselves busy by posting in an effort to show what are character was right.  (But I'll go with whatever you wish.)


----------



## Ion (Dec 9, 2005)

Could be the sunites are closest?  Probably makes more sense if he is just there.  "Is there a palading in the building?" 

Whatever you guys like best will work.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 9, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> Could be the sunites are closest?  Probably makes more sense if he is just there.  "Is there a palading in the building?"
> 
> Whatever you guys like best will work.



 I don't think someone of Meadowbrook's intelligence would waste her time on them...  

(They serve their purpose but this would be outside of their purpose and it would be, more than likely, a waste of everyone's time.)

So really closet just seems that whomever was sent would walk past their temple on the way to get help.


----------



## Ion (Dec 9, 2005)

> Would we start from the beginning, Voadam falling through the rift, or sometime later? In an character driven game I would imagine that start would be better as all of us should be able to keep ourselves busy by posting in an effort to show what are character was right. (But I'll go with whatever you wish.)




My thought is it might be easiest to start that moment everyone is in the same place, but I'm pretty easy going too.


----------



## zevon (Dec 10, 2005)

Regardless of what is easiest, I feel like we should just start.  Once things are underway we will all be on the same page relatively fast.  I think we should just start a.s.a.p. however DM sees fit and once the ball is rolling we'll soon forget about the very first i.c. post.


----------



## Ion (Dec 10, 2005)

> Regardless of what is easiest, I feel like we should just start.




You are right.  I will try and get the first IC post up tonight.  

Ferrix: once you get your character in the RG, we'll work you in.


----------



## Ion (Dec 10, 2005)

Here you are folks: The Epic, the rift and the travellers.

It looks like we are starting with Voadam tumbling out of the rift.  

The title is very subject to change (as it might characterize how the story begins, I doubt the overall focus will stay there forever.), but it was all I could think of at the moment.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 10, 2005)

Yay, starting.  

 I'll watch eagerly for my opportunity to jump on in.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 10, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> I'll watch eagerly for my opportunity to jump on in.




Me too.   Looks like Voadam has the first post. 

Ion, I love the title of the in..     (It's much better than anything I could have thought of.)


----------



## Voadam (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't expect to be able to post again until Monday (I normally only post on weekdays), do we want Voadam to be unconscious in the room after his rift entry and the rest can progress?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2005)

I don’t know…  I guess so.  If they show up to quickly then Meadowbrook knows that they were trying to peek into her room…    I guess I can continue on now that I know he’s unconscious.  (But do you really want him to be so?)


----------



## zevon (Dec 11, 2005)

Can I start a brawl in my post?


----------



## Voadam (Dec 12, 2005)

Monday's here and I can post again so I'll have Voadam not be unconscious.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 12, 2005)

Ion, do you mind if I swap out enlarge person for disguise self in my first level spells?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Monday's here and I can post again so I'll have Voadam not be unconscious.



Yeah, I didn’t see much if any OOC objections so I figured it could wait.    (Plus no one else has established their characters as being in the Epic or on their way there.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2005)

Ion, on I need bardic knowledge checks (+13 ) on: White Wizards and Dansk.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 12, 2005)

For Ion  [SBLOCK] dansk was the name for common on a homebrew world, not Toril

White wizard is just a term he's thrown around occasionally lately to indicate he is a good guy wizard (mostly because he used to wear robes of the arch magi white, but also he had a little contact with Krynn and heard a little about their orders of wizardry even if he never actually encountered their orders).

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam (Dec 12, 2005)

With disguise self Voadam could temporarily create some clothes for himself.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2005)

Voadam, please give my character a chance to reply to your first post before offering another.


----------



## Ion (Dec 12, 2005)

(14+13=27)

You pretty much pick up what Voadam says in that spoiler block.  Those who call themselves white wizards are generally trying to get across that they are the "good guys".

It takes a little more thinking, but you think you remember Dansk being the name of the common tongue on another prime material plane.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2005)

cool.   (posting)

Oh, not as important but does Meadowbrook know the name Voadam?


----------



## Ion (Dec 12, 2005)

Sure.  Bardic Knowledge 27 qualifies you for obscure knowledge, known by few, and hard to come by.  You could have heard the name Voadam mentioned in the context of Spelljammers who have passed through Waterdeep.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Voadam, please give my character a chance to reply to your first post before offering another.




Normally I'm about one post a weekday, but I guess it shows I'm pretty hyped to play this character again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Normally I'm about one post a weekday, but I guess it shows I'm pretty hyped to play this character again.



 I'm almost an hourly poster but I need the info before I can post... 

Anyhow, let the pumping of information continue.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2005)

Ion, +13 Bardic Knowledge Check to confirm the likelihood of truth in Voadam’s words and another check to confirm his identity from his book.  (If possible and if he hands it over.)


----------



## Ion (Dec 13, 2005)

Bardic Knowledge(2+13=15)

From what you can tell his facts check out, but sense motive (11+5=16) is probably more appropriate to figure out if he is lying.  He seems to be very honest and forthcoming with his history.  It is likely he is telling the truth (unless Voadam comes by to say otherwise, in which case we'll roll his bluff check).


----------



## Ion (Dec 13, 2005)

I haven't really made mention of this before, but just so we're all on the same page.  I've never been a real huge fan of guest starring all of the big realms NPCs.  So while they may make brief aperances, I not real comfortable with having any of them around much more than that.

I guess I probably should have said this sooner, I hope it's not a lot of trouble for anyone.


----------



## Ion (Dec 13, 2005)

I did think that was a well crafted (if ominous  ) segue though Lord Wyrm.  Well done.

Everyone else should feel free to enter or already be a part of the scene in "the epic".  I think we can continue the Voadam/Medowbrook conversation at the same time, and eventually the two scenes will merge I imagine.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 13, 2005)

Hmmm. So I guess we're abandoning the idea of having somebody send for me, and just having me happen to be in the inn at the time instead?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Hmmm. So I guess we're abandoning the idea of having somebody send for me, and just having me happen to be in the inn at the time instead?



 You’re playing the Paladin to Sune right?  (If so, yes, I would already be at the Inn.  Maybe you came to watch Meadowbrook as she has a reputation as being beauty.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2005)

Ion,

That’s one hell of a map.   How did you do it?  Should we get use to always having one?


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Hmmm. So I guess we're abandoning the idea of having somebody send for me, and just having me happen to be in the inn at the time instead?




I think so. A place with an unnaturally beautiful dancer/performer does seem an appropriate place for a sunite paladin to be.


----------



## Ion (Dec 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ion,
> 
> That’s one hell of a map.   How did you do it?  Should we get use to always having one?



 Well, _I_ didn't do it per say.  I borrowed it from Raflar's D&D Resources.  As to getting used to it, I think one of the major benefits of a play by post game is the ease in which one can insert pictures and other forms of media to help get the right feel across.  Something that would take much much more organization if I were to try and do it in a tabletop game.  So I'm going to try to make so you guys get to actually see important NPCs and places and the like instead of just read about them.

As sort of a corollary to that, feel free to insert pictures of your characters and / or important items they carry etc. if you feel it would be appropriate.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> As sort of a corollary to that, feel free to insert pictures of your characters and / or important items they carry etc. if you feel it would be appropriate.




Will do.   and I think you did a great job of finding the perfect layout.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Hmmm. So I guess we're abandoning the idea of having somebody send for me, and just having me happen to be in the inn at the time instead?





And hearing a woman screaming upstairs might be a spur to a paladin to charge to the rescue.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> And hearing a woman screaming upstairs might be a spur to a paladin to charge to the rescue.



 Yes, I agree…  Were is Meadowbrook’s Calvary?


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2005)

Meadowbrook's talking and questions are all just a ploy to keep Voadam occupied until ruffians can arrive to properly thrash him for her. I see now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Meadowbrook's talking and questions are all just a ploy to keep Voadam occupied until ruffians can arrive to properly thrash him for her. I see now.



 yup.    (At least at first...  She believes him now but someone going to get an earful for not investigating and coming to her aid when she thought she needed it.)


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 14, 2005)

One heroic rescue, misdirected and slightly belated, coming right up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> One heroic rescue, misdirected and slightly belated, coming right up.



 Excellent!  Now I need to know if our characters know each other or not.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 14, 2005)

Hmmm. Well I've implied in my post that Firen's heard of Meadowbrook, but doesn't know her personally. So I guess it's up to you whether you want Meadowbrook to have an idea who Firen is, or whether you'd prefer her to be completely oblivious as to who this stranger is pounding on her door.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Well I've implied in my post that Firen's heard of Meadowbrook, but doesn't know her personally.



I went with your setup.  I believe it to be perfect.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2005)

zevon said:
			
		

> Last edited by zevon : Today at 09:01 AM. Reason: playing with colors...deciding on none.




I really liked the colors.  The royal blue color for your character in particular. 

Besides everyone of importance should have a color…   (Bravely looks at Voadam while saying this.)


----------



## zevon (Dec 14, 2005)

So are we still running DM free then? i.e Meadowbrook doesn't rock a _listen_ check to or anything to notice me?  I don't really care just trying to figure out how to play things.


Ok, I like royal blue too.  It just seems so hard to read that way...I'll play with it more next post.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2005)

zevon said:
			
		

> So are we still running DM free then? i.e Meadowbrook doesn't rock a _listen_ check to or anything to notice me?  I don't really care just trying to figure out how to play things.




Well, technically Nicos (Lord Wyrm's character) is knocking at the door at the same time so she's already alerted that someone is out their so the addition of a pervert isn't really anything to get to worked up about. 

As for Meadowbrook's listen check.  It's not all that impressive.   (a musically inclined bard with no ability to hear... How cute.   )



			
				zevon said:
			
		

> Ok, I like royal blue too.  It just seems so hard to read that way...I'll play with it more next post.




I have a new monitor so it picks up the colors really well but I always thought that the royal blue was one of the easier colors to read.


----------



## zevon (Dec 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well, technically Nicos (Lord Wyrm's character) is knocking at the door at the same time so she's already alerted that someone is out their so the addition of a pervert isn't really anything to get to worked up about.
> 
> As for Meadowbrook's listen check.  It's not all that impressive.   (a musically inclined bard with no ability to hear... How cute.   )





Yeah, I'm not really concerned about the rules aspect of it...more interested in knowing whether I could include things like that in posts without waiting for DM acknowledgement...and I thought Nicos was at the bar...mebbe I misread though.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 14, 2005)

*whew*... that was a long post.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I really liked the colors.  The royal blue color for your character in particular.
> 
> Besides everyone of importance should have a color…   (Bravely looks at Voadam while saying this.)




The bold white wizard Voadam.


----------



## zevon (Dec 14, 2005)

I guess I meant for my post to take place *after * Nicos was let in the door.  If it could be treated as such that would be cool.  If not, that would fine as well.


----------



## Ion (Dec 14, 2005)

zevon said:
			
		

> more interested in knowing whether I could include things like that in posts without waiting for DM acknowledgement




For the most part I don't mind playing a little bit fast and loose.  Especially on things that are pretty normal and easy to do (ie. hear a knock on a door and what not).

I'm happy to see you guys playing with the world a bit, creating little details here and there.  Once things get a little more involved, and adventures start to bubble up I'll be sure to throw some fun obstacles in your way.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2005)

I ripped my post out.  Reused it but added to it account for Eluvan’s post.  (Got to love being a moderator!  )


----------



## Ion (Dec 14, 2005)

It does seem like it would come in handy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2005)

It can certainly make the thread flow better, which is always nice, and I should have given Eluvan the chance to post but I was heading out the door and wanted to get something up.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 14, 2005)

Whoops... sorry to interrupt the flow though. Thanks for making it work.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Whoops... sorry to interrupt the flow though. Thanks for making it work.



 Don't be.   it works better this way anyhow.  Your character had some great lines that just had to be addressed.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 15, 2005)

Good! I'm glad you're enjoying this as much as me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Good! I'm glad you're enjoying this as much as me.



 Not just enjoying it I love it.   I cannot fathom what Firen will do next though…  Larelle or Meadowbrook seems like a rather hard choice and probably an equally hard chase.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 15, 2005)

Precisely. A veritable 'kid in a candy store' dilemma.


----------



## Ion (Dec 15, 2005)

Now really...._nothing_ says you can't do both for a while.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> Now really...._nothing_ says you can't do both for a while.



He’s got a point but I think the paladin in question is looking for true love not to score…


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 15, 2005)

Ummm... yeah. True love.

 It's not like he's just putting on the goody-goody act to get chicks or anything. 

 Seriously.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> It's not like he's just putting on the goody-goody act to get chicks or anything.




I sort of doubt it OOC and IC for diffrent reasons.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 15, 2005)

Bwahaha! You've been fooled by the character sheet I posted, no doubt, claiming he's a paladin. 

 Little do you realise he's really an incubus in disguise. 

 Little does Ion realise that, either. Ummm... it's okay, right Ion? 

  Hehehe.... nah. He's a sweet boy really.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2005)

Zevon, I have an idea how to get your character into the ‘game’ but it would probably be best if your character is still in the main chamber so if you want, and only if you want too, you might want to edit your post down to were he is still their.

Anyhow, everyone will be moving out of Meadowbrook’s chamber soon cause as they say ‘the show must go on’ and she’s got a performance to give.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 15, 2005)

A gallant effort to allow Meadowbrook to step outside in case there is a confrontation and therefore avoid being in the direct line of fire. Coincidentally it places her in a position to see Phin if she does step out.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 15, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Bwahaha! You've been fooled by the character sheet I posted, no doubt, claiming he's a paladin.
> 
> Little do you realise he's really an incubus in disguise.
> 
> ...




An Incubus seduced to the cause of Sune to the point where he takes up a Sunite paladin's vows.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 15, 2005)

For Stormsong's detect evil. Voadam is not evil, and Morieth has that ring to conceal his EEEEEEEvilness. So I think you can just run with that Eluvan.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 15, 2005)

Well... I figured I probably could, but I don't want to assume too much. It's always possible that there's something unexpected, so rather than carry straight on I thought I'd wait for confirmation that nobody/nothing is evil. This is a fairly quiet posting period anyway, it seems, so I don't think it's holding up the game at this point.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2005)

Eluvan, I think your safe also and who knows maybe Ion wants to have one of the books detect as evil...


----------



## Ion (Dec 15, 2005)

nah, I don't think you have any evil books.  Nor is there any hangover evil stuck to Voadam, and the ring protects Nicos.

so, no evil within the range.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool, thanks... posting.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 15, 2005)

That ring is very nice.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 16, 2005)

Since we are all using colors I think I will switch to Blue and edit accordingly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2005)

Ion, Bardic Knowledge check (+13) on the "wizard Retsilah."


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 16, 2005)

He's from the Unapproachable East, yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> He's from the Unapproachable East, yeah, that's the ticket.



  She would probaly still pull back information on him...


----------



## Ion (Dec 16, 2005)

assuming there IS a wizard Retsilah, or did I misinterpret what your saying Lord Wyrm.

I rolled pretty solid so (15+13=27), so if such a person exists, you'll have some idea of who they are.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2005)

cough it up Lord Wyrm. 

You can email it to me if you prefer.  (It’s in my profile)


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 16, 2005)

Its Halister spelled backwards.  Gee aren't I clever.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2005)

Ion, Meadowbrook would be turning the name over in her head trying to think of something (besides that he doesn't really exist) so could I get a intelligence check to realize the name is backwards?


----------



## Ion (Dec 16, 2005)

(4+4=8)  If you do realise Retsilah could be Halister backwards depending on how you spell it, you don't think much of it.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 16, 2005)

I updated my character sheet to reflect my new euipment (thanks Nicos). I also threw in a new picture. I'll try and find a black robe one.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2005)

Sense Motive for lies and Bardic Knowledge on LW's last post (link)


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 17, 2005)

My bluff is +17 with Beguiling influence and that is fairly close to the truth, except for that last part about location and such.


----------



## Ion (Dec 17, 2005)

Nicos: Bluff (10+11+6=27)
Medowbrook: Bardic Knowledge (18+13=31), Sense Motive (1+5=6)
Voadam: Sense Motive (19-1=18)
Firen: Sense Motive (12+7=19)

Nicos' actions haven't given anyone reason to suspect that he is not being entirely truthful about his master Retsilah.  While you've never heard of Retsilah, his story, as Nicos tells it, is believable.

Medowbrook might consider Nicos' description fails to address the subtleties of Waterdeep, but what he says is generally correct.  Nicos does have a record of standing against Xanathar's Guild, though it is kept pretty hush hush.

The diplomats sent to Waterdeep after the end of the elven retreat have since moved on to establish contact with other locations.  Medowbrook has a pretty good hunch that a moon elf sailor named Lolaan Cauladra could get word to Amlaruil's Elven Court.  He's been known to frequent _The Grey Griffon_, a tavern in Dock Ward, when he's in port.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> Nicos' actions haven't given anyone reason to suspect that he is not being entirely truthful about his master Retsilah.  While you've never heard of Retsilah, his story, as Nicos tells it, is believable.




Wouldn't the fact that Meadowbrook has never heard the name of a fairly powerful, if not very powerful, wizard cause her some reason to be suspicious?


----------



## Ion (Dec 17, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wouldn't the fact that Meadowbrook has never heard the name of a fairly powerful, if not very powerful, wizard cause her some reason to be suspicious?



 If it was a fairly powerful wizard from waterdeep, then I would say hell yes.

This is a fairly powerful wizard, but he is one from halfway around the world who came from all the way around the world (according the Nicos...)  I don't think Medowbrook would consider herself so knowledgable as to have heard of _every_ notable person in the forgotten realms yet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> This is a fairly powerful wizard, but he is one from halfway around the world who came from all the way around the world (according the Nicos...)




Actually, it's on the same continent… 



			
				Ion said:
			
		

> I don't think Medowbrook would consider herself so knowledgable as to have heard of _every_ notable person in the forgotten realms yet.



Okay, if you say so.  Does she have to take at his word or can se investigate it?


----------



## Ion (Dec 17, 2005)

> Does she have to take at his word or can se investigate it?



She absolutely can investigate it.  As I understand it, here whole shtick is learning things and being knowledgable.

All I'm saying is there is no reason (yet?) to believe Nicos isn't a reliable source of information on Retsilah.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 19, 2005)

Hmmm... so I guess we're waiting on a post from Zevon before we can continue?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 20, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Hmmm... so I guess we're waiting on a post from Zevon before we can continue?



 Not sure...  Though, I'm waiting for another player or two to respond .


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 20, 2005)

Well... the way I see it, Phin was eavesdropping at the door so  that means that, if he doesn't post, we've presumably just opened the door to find him standing there dumbly. Or maybe he overbalances when Meadowbrook opens the door, and kinda lurches through the door and sprawls unmoving on the dloor.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 20, 2005)

Voadam.  I'm still waiting for someone else to post.


----------



## Ion (Dec 20, 2005)

Just to let you all know, my posting might be a tad sporatic for the next week and a bit.  I've left home, and am now visiting my parents out of town.  

Luckily for me they are very technologically inclined people, and computer access isn't a problem, just finding the time to sit down at one is.

If nobody else replies in the next little while, I say feel free to move to the preformance scene on the main floor of the Epic.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 22, 2005)

After Friday I will be out pretty much until the 3rd.

Happy holidays!


----------



## zevon (Dec 22, 2005)

my posting will be very sorry and sporadic until post-new years....Feel free to rp phin as necessary (or just consider him curiously tailing the party).

Cheers!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 23, 2005)

I think this game will really slow for the holidays...  So think nothing of it.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 23, 2005)

I vaguely remember a reference to gypsy types in FR from a ravenloft module, but don't recall any directly from any FR sources. I posted a thread in general, we'll see what that turns up.


----------

